# New young WTTers 18+ only



## lesleyann

Ok so since the last thread is gone i thought id make a new one for the 18+ members of the old one.


Ive not posted alot lately in WTT but i hope you all had a great christmas and happy new year and that WTT is not to long for you all :hugs:


Our lovely ladies who are WTT :flower:

*2011​*
Charlotteee 18 TTC 2011
MrsBop 24 TTC 2011 #3
soozandlily 21 TTC 2011 #2
MinnieMoo.x 21 TTC 2011/2012
LuckyNLove 23 TTC End 2010/2011
amyclaire 20 TTC 2011
pink_bow 20 TTC 2011/2012
Sophie1205 19 TTC 2011 #2 
Niki TTC 2011 ​
*2012​*
AlJaCoDee TTC 2012-2015
abarker6 TTC 2012 ​

*2013​*
Blob TTC 2013 #3
Georgie90 19 TTC 2013
HannahGraceee 18 TTC 2013 #2
bethany1991 18/19 TTC 2013
​

*2014​*
Aidan's Mummy 18 TTC 2014 #2
Strawberries 18 TTC 2014
Webbykinskt 19 TTC 2014

​

*2015​*
hopeandpray 18 TTC 2015
wishuwerehere 20 TTC 2015
KrisKitten TTC 2015​


*Unsure​*
shocker 19 TTC 2014???? Unsure
mandaa1220 20 TTC ????
Eightiesbirdx 20 TTC ????
mummy_ellie09 24 TTC ???? #2
xsophiexleax 18 TTC ????
BButterflies 20 TTC ???
newttc 18 TTC ???

* 

Booga 18 NTNP in July/August 2010*


* pansylove 19 TTC August 2010
Kimboowee 21 TTC September/October 2010 
aidensxmomma 18 TTC 2010/2011 #3
e-wah 18 TTC This Summer
rosiie TTC October 2010*

* bodacious TTC NOW!!! 
Lesleyann TTC #2 after depo Now

*
​


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi can I join in. I'm 18 and I having my son aidan who is 1 yeard old. I am going to to WTT for a while at least 4 years as I want to get Uni over and done with. So that means I will be TTC in 2014. Wow that seems ages. But I know waiting will work out in the long run

xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hey, I'm 18 too, and holding off TTC until 2014 aswell :)


----------



## lesleyann

hey Aidan's Mummy of course you can what you planning on doing at uni? :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Well i think possibly i should leave...but i like being here much more :cry: Can i stay and pretend.... :haha:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww blob your pregnant arnt you hunni

and I'm lesley I'm starting Uni in spetember and doing childrens nursing 

strawberries I am so glad I am not the only one in for the long haul
xx


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Well i think possibly i should leave...but i like being here much more :cry: Can i stay and pretend.... :haha:

you can stay if you want hun lol 

Aidan's Mummy that sounds good hard work but good

also welcome Strawberries 


Maybe i should put our names on the main bit with the year to TTC :shrug: what you think ?


----------



## Strawberries

lesleyann said:


> Maybe i should put our names on the main bit with the year to TTC :shrug: what you think ?

Good idea:thumbup: that way we can all keep track of each other :)


----------



## shocker

19 and wtt until the distant future? haha i dunno how long realistically but it will be a long time, i want everything to be perfect before i have a lo so long road ahead i guess :coffee: just to have a date i'd say 2014, a very optimistic and ambitious date but nice to work towards none the less and can be tweaked as i go along :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Shhhh Aidens mummy :lol:
I can say that i plan to TTC in years :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

shocker said:


> 19 and wtt until the distant future? haha i dunno how long realistically but it will be a long time, i want everything to be perfect before i have a lo so long road ahead i guess :coffee: just to have a date i'd say 2014, a very optimistic and ambitious date but nice to work towards none the less and can be tweaked as i go along :thumbup:

welcome hun i put you as 2014 unsure lol im an unsure date currently lol


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Shhhh Aidens mummy :lol:
> I can say that i plan to TTC in years :rofl:

lol :haha: you could be unsure :winkwink:


----------



## Blob

Wait i meant to say 2 years and 8 months ish :lol: Till i TTC :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Wait i meant to say 2 years and 8 months ish :lol: Till i TTC :rofl:

so around 2013 lol how many you having lol


----------



## Blob

Four we planned :haha: Though i'm really not sure how you say no more....Only thing i know is that i need to be able to afford to send them all to school so guess that will limit me :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

lol i always wanted 4 but it seems like it would be alot of hard work lol soo do you want to be on the list as 2013unsure lol :haha: for what #3


----------



## Blob

Yea :lol: Technically that means i'm waiting for #3 right :haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm joining as well! I'm in Florida right now so won't be on tooo much this week, but I miss all you ladies and did I miss something? Are you pg Blob??? If so, many congratulations!!

I'm 20 btw... so I'm allowed! hehe


----------



## Strawberries

Congrats Blob, sorry I didn't realise you were pregnant until just there lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Hiii can I join? Im 19 and have a one year old.
WTT till the OH is ready lol so no date in mind! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Im 18 and we're waiting till we have a house and a bit of money so prob around 2011 XD

Getting a house in september so one step closer :happydance:

Oooo blob congratulations xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

Im 18, want to finish college first so it's going to be 2015 at least, ugh! sounds sooo far away. congrats to all those who are mums already!


----------



## lesleyann

Blob said:


> Yea :lol: Technically that means i'm waiting for #3 right :haha:

Yeah your WTT #3 lol you cant make #2 and #3 at the same time unless you get twins lol 

oh i need your age again if you want it on the first page i forgot :dohh:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lol blob yeah I suppose you can be WTT its not like you can try now is it :D


Lesley yeah its going to be very hard but so worth it :D

So anyone else got reasons for waiting. Well obviosuly you do but what are they. I'. so nosey

xx


----------



## lesleyann

im waiting for my period lol well waiting for the Depo to get out of my system to be able to ov really thats why im in here oh and to fully stop smoking **currently only smoke outside** no fags today though :happydance:

Its a bit like an AA meating.

Hello my name is lesley im 18 years of age and wtt for baby #2 lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lol I know.

Aww good luck with stopping hun and hope you can move onto TTC soon. So jealous lol
xx


----------



## nadupoi

I'm Lana. I'll be 19 in April.
I'm getting married in June of 2012, so sometime around then... we're ttc.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Yeah, i noticed our other thread had been locked :(, anyway im joining this one.

Im 20, and not sure when im TTC since i have no OH anymore :( x


----------



## Sophie1205

thanks for puttin me on the list hun :) can I have a #2 by mine too please? thank youuuu hun :) x


----------



## lesleyann

thanks Aidan's Mummy :hugs:


List is updated to here and a #2 added for you Sophie :flower:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thank youuu hun :)
I bet your so excited to be NTNP!! I would be hehe xx


----------



## Blob

Am 21 :happydance: Ooooh i feel like i'm getting old :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Right girls i need your advice, bearing in mind we would prob start ttc whilst living in one of these. Which one do you prefer....

 1/2 Bedroom Flat

 2 Bedroom House

Which do you like the most? We dont know whether to get a flat or house . Eeeeek im getting so excited actually looking for a house :happydance: xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I prefer the flat hun. Its lovely!! Very decently priced too x


----------



## sophxx

Lottybump said:


> Right girls i need your advice, bearing in mind we would prob start ttc whilst living in one of these. Which one do you prefer....
> 
> 1/2 Bedroom Flat
> 
> 2 Bedroom House
> 
> Which do you like the most? We dont know whether to get a flat or house . Eeeeek im getting so excited actually looking for a house :happydance: xx


i see your from blackburn i used to live in between there and preston!
Have you checked the areas of where these are as ribbleton has a bad rep and are the flats the ones where the councilk flates got knocked down and rebuilt? nr the center? 
hope you find some where nice to move! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah me too, its just if we had a baby. But we can always look for another one :)

Eeeek, this will be gone by the time we actually apply for one, but at least i know what i want now x


----------



## Charlotteee

sophxx said:


> Lottybump said:
> 
> 
> Right girls i need your advice, bearing in mind we would prob start ttc whilst living in one of these. Which one do you prefer....
> 
> 1/2 Bedroom Flat
> 
> 2 Bedroom House
> 
> Which do you like the most? We dont know whether to get a flat or house . Eeeeek im getting so excited actually looking for a house :happydance: xx
> 
> 
> i see your from blackburn i used to live in between there and preston!
> Have you checked the areas of where these are as ribbleton has a bad rep and are the flats the ones where the councilk flates got knocked down and rebuilt? nr the center?
> hope you find some where nice to move! xClick to expand...

Yeah they're in the center and are quite new.

Thanks hun,
Ooo where bouts did u live, I actually live in Darwen but noone knows where that is lol xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Good luck hun :) just make sure when it comes to the time to view flats/houses you take a proper good look, ask questions, and if theres any doubt in your mind about it then look for a place where u have no doubts about :) x


----------



## sophxx

Lottybump said:


> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lottybump said:
> 
> 
> Right girls i need your advice, bearing in mind we would prob start ttc whilst living in one of these. Which one do you prefer....
> 
> 1/2 Bedroom Flat
> 
> 2 Bedroom House
> 
> Which do you like the most? We dont know whether to get a flat or house . Eeeeek im getting so excited actually looking for a house :happydance: xx
> 
> 
> i see your from blackburn i used to live in between there and preston!
> Have you checked the areas of where these are as ribbleton has a bad rep and are the flats the ones where the councilk flates got knocked down and rebuilt? nr the center?
> hope you find some where nice to move! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they're in the center and are quite new.
> 
> Thanks hun,
> Ooo where bouts did u live, I actually live in Darwen but noone knows where that is lol xxClick to expand...


I Know where that is have a friend who lives there! used to live nr mellor but moved nr whalley now!

the flats are nr the carpark they look nice and a short walk to town be careful with ribbleton where abouts you move as it was always in the paper for drugs gangs ect! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeahh i go college in one of the flats, my college own one of them and turned it into a classroom, i go to Kaplan financial.

And yeah i cant wait till we start viewing, but i don't know when we would need to cos all students take up the houses around now, but if i was looking for a residential one to live in perm, they would expect me to move in like a month after agreeing wouldnt they?

Im knew to this and really dont know anything :dohh: haha xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah it's be about a month hun. it was with mine anyway :) x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Wow our new thread is doing swimmingly..We're on page 5 already..Didn't realise there was so many of us 

And thank you for adding me to the list 

First day at college tomorrow, im praying for snow so i dont have to go  x_


----------



## Sophie1205

What do u do at college Eightiesbird??
Hope u manage to get a snow day hahaa x


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Am I too old to join? It does say 18+. I'm Ellie, 24, mum to Josh born 6th Nov '09. Married to Rob for 2 years and 5 months. 
Not TTC til we got some more cash behind us and our own place. So can I be added to the unsure list for now please? Thanks xxx :kiss:


----------



## Blob

:hi: :hi:


----------



## lesleyann

added you mummy_ellie09 ...

As to flat or house without even looking i would say a house really.. Houses tend to have more room and a garden for a family :thumbup: also its not always even a month wait we signed our contract and moved in 2 days later :haha:

We currently have a "small" 2bed terrace house with a garage £495 per month rented to 2 under 21's claiming part housing with a puppy :haha: looking for somewhere bigger though and this is rented really private no agents lol i viewed it at around 9pm at night since it was going to an agents the next day :thumbup:


and lol Sophie1205 it would be ok to NTNP but im yet to have a period after the depo :dohh: and it can take months even a year to Ov after being on it hence im in the WTT *unsure* section lol cant TTC till im Ov'ing :dohh:


Also for any new members of the "young" WTTers it says 18+ because the last one got shut due to under 18's are not aloud in this section so i made sure i put that there so we dont get shut down again :haha: but if we see an under 18 in here we are ment to report them.

Well im off for the night nothing on the telly and the Oh has fallen asleep on the sofa :dohh: night all :flower:


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww i see! Hope you get a period soon then! :)
night hun xx


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi girlies... I'm too lazy to write a proper reply as I'm in Floridaaaaa, but hello to all the newbies. I was shocked to see the other one shut down and quite sad :cry:, but lifeeeeee moves on!


----------



## Strawberries

Hows the holiday going Manda? :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Sophie1205 said:


> What do u do at college Eightiesbird??
> Hope u manage to get a snow day hahaa x

Im on my second year of business administration, even though ive been at college since i was 16 lol!.

Grrr, no snow day for me..i want it to snow tonight so i dont have to go tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

fun day for my oh at work today, they had the....












bomb disposal unit on site today they found WW2 bombs :dohh:

oh and Lo is comando crawling :cloud9:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I so want it to snow.

Finally!, peace and quiet...No more stupid ass messages from ex OH..Can move on now :D xx


----------



## Strawberries

lesleyann said:


> fun day for my oh at work today, they had the....
> 
> bomb disposal unit on site today they found WW2 bombs :dohh:
> 
> oh and Lo is comando crawling :cloud9:

Omg! The bombs weren't live though were they?:dohh:

And :D at Kyle's commando crawl :)


----------



## lesleyann

Strawberries said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> fun day for my oh at work today, they had the....
> 
> bomb disposal unit on site today they found WW2 bombs :dohh:
> 
> oh and Lo is comando crawling :cloud9:
> 
> Omg! The bombs weren't live though were they?:dohh:
> 
> And :D at Kyle's commando crawl :)Click to expand...

yeah they where live lol Oh told me the one the STUPID guy took into the office was not asfar as he knows but there where a few explosions down where they found them.


Oh was a div this morning :dohh: he stood kyle up in his cot in his gro bag and showed him to hold onto the bloody bars :growlmad: then kyle let go and fell over missing the wooden end by less that an inch with a thud :dohh:


----------



## Strawberries

Men:dohh:


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey girlies. hows everyone doin??
Do you girls mind if I still stay in this thread even though I'm NTNP :blush: 

Lesleyann its soo cute when they start that commando crawl isnt it?? they put all their effort into it :) x


----------



## lesleyann

i updated you :flower: you big and bold but on your own on the front page :haha:


----------



## Sophie1205

Waheeyyyy lol. thanks. I always have to be the odd one out :cry: 

lol x


----------



## Georgie90

can i join?

i didnt even no this exsisted?

xxxxx


----------



## lesleyann

ill join you once i get a period :thumbup: we can ~NTNP together :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

and of course you can join hun :flower:


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah we can be NTNP buddies :D
Yayy hey Georgie :) xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I'm going to feed my lil monster of a son then i'll be back for a chat :) x


----------



## Georgie90

thanks xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> I'm going to feed my lil monster of a son then i'll be back for a chat :) x

mines watching jeremy kyle in itv2 lol his ment to be having a nap :dohh: he seems to like shouting at the slappers and cheaters :haha:


----------



## lesleyann

Georgie90 said:


> thanks xxx

ok so to add you to the main page do you have a year in mind or unsure and if you want to i can put your age up :flower:


----------



## Georgie90

ohh...sorry :blush:

OH has agreed to May 18th 2013...my 23rd Birthday...

Am trying to get it brought forward to 2012 lol...but we will see...and I am 19...be 20 this upcoming May xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Georgie90 said:


> ohh...sorry :blush:
> 
> OH has agreed to May 18th 2013...my 23rd Birthday...
> 
> Am trying to get it brought forward to 2012 lol...but we will see...and I am 19...be 20 this upcoming May xxx

wow your birthday is the day inbetween my oh's (19th ) and my Lo's (17th) lol i think mays a good month :thumbup: will add you up now with the 2013 for now :hugs:


----------



## Georgie90

wow...thats weird haha!

Sophies is in May too (12th)

Thanks hun, I dont really know anyone here xx


----------



## lesleyann

well acording to the main page if you stay in 2013 you will be TTC with blob.

Awww i dont no many people on here but we all seem to be able to have a chit chat in here and in the last one it never turned nasty to its all fun :thumbup:

But here you go..

Im Lesley, I just turned 18 in november, I have a son called Kyle whos almost 8months. My partner is called Jamie and he will be 21 in may. Oh i live in peterborough, England. 

Im a SAHM.. Will be going to college once all children i have are at school to hopefully become a midwife :thumbup:

oh and im already planning a home birth for #2 **in my head**.

Now you no me :haha:


EDIT::

Im in wtt since im waiting for a period and to start Ov'ing from having the depo which really messes up your system


----------



## Georgie90

:hugs:

who is blob :blush:

ill go look at the first page!!
aw we could be TTC buddies xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Georgie90 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> who is blob :blush:
> 
> ill go look at the first page!!
> aw we could be TTC buddies xxx

well she is currently preg with #2 but thats when she says she will be trying for #3... she will need lots of :coffee:


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeahhh May is the best month :) 
Lesleyann my OH is called Jamie too and his and my birthdays are in May too :)

x


----------



## Georgie90

I am georgina, my OH is terry...he is 20 I am 19, don't really want to talk about it but we know we will have problems carrying full term, I have a hospital appointment on 26th Jan, we are WTT purely because of money issues and want to do certain things before TTC..we are planning to start trying on my birthday 18th may 2013..x


----------



## Charlotteee

Im charlotte - im 18 :) and my oh is called tom and is 21. Im a trainee accountant and I live in Lancashire, England.
We're WTT, as i just had a miscarriage, and were getting our own place in august/september time, and 2011 is when he finishes uni, so far thats when we think we'll try xx


----------



## Strawberries

Sophie1205 said:


> Lesleyann my OH is called Jamie too x

Mine too:haha:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Im so glad they let us go from college early today..Computers kept turning themselves off and they kept losing my work each time :growlmad:..Was working on an essay and ive got 6 pages close to 7..And i couldn't get any work done as it always lost it when the power kept tripping..Grrr lol!.

Its Friday, and im paranoid again?..I just keep thinking my ex OH is going to turn up on the doorstep tomorrow and its been over a week since i saw him last...

I just dont understand why im so paranoid when the phone go's or even the doorbell :(


----------



## Sophie1205

Lol strawberries! theres 3 of us with Jamies now hehe.
I'll do a little intro too :blush:

Mine name is Sophie :) I am 19 (20 in may) I have been with my fiance Jamie (who is 23) for 2 years (engaged for 2 weeks hehe). I got pregnant 3 months into our relationship (wasnt planned) but we definately do not regret it. Our son is now One! His name is Leo and he is beautiful. We only yesterday decided to NTNP (previously we were WTT). So were just letting nature take its own course and we're veryyyy excited.

:happydance:


----------



## Sophie1205

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Im so glad they let us go from college early today..Computers kept turning themselves off and they kept losing my work each time :growlmad:..Was working on an essay and ive got 6 pages close to 7..And i couldn't get any work done as it always lost it when the power kept tripping..Grrr lol!.
> 
> Its Friday, and im paranoid again?..I just keep thinking my ex OH is going to turn up on the doorstep tomorrow and its been over a week since i saw him last...
> 
> I just dont understand why im so paranoid when the phone go's or even the doorbell :(

Aww :hugs: dont be worrying hun 

OMG how awful about your work :( I hated it when I was in college if I lost any work because of computers. Very frustrating
At least you can relax now at home xx try not to worry about the ex xx


----------



## Georgie90

Soph I know all about youu!!
I know all your secrets!! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thank you Sophie :hugs: :hugs:..In fact come to think of it i ain't done an introduction yet lol:

Well, my name is Danielle. Im 20 years old but will turn 21 on 29th June this year, im a college student on my second year of business administration. I live in Mansfield, have one very lovely OH called Rick who is 21, 22 next month bless him :D, and im WTT because of money issues, education, housing and of course because me and current OH haven't been together all that long :)

Pleased to meet everyone, again lol :D xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I didnt join in in the old thread but I felt brave and joined this one :)

Dont worry Danielle you'll find someone 10000 times better hunny.

And Georgie shhhhhh or i'll tell all yours ;)

hehe only messing :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Georgie90

Youu biatch! :kiss:


----------



## Sophie1205

Hehe :hugs:

Does anyone else find themselves sitting there thinking about being pregnant soooooo much then go to say something to OH but then stop yourself because they'll think your mad.... do you know what I mean?? :blush: Like freak them out a bit as to why you think about it so much?? Or is it just me? lolllll x


----------



## Georgie90

Hahaha! That made me laugh..everytime we see a bugaboo..I poke him and say look, bee or look, cameleon haha! I think I'm pushing him a bit too far lol!
Xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

I think thats so cute Georgie.
Yeah I'm the same atm for not wanting to push him. Obviously cuz Im overrrr excited about NTNP I have loads I wanna say but I'm biting my tongue in case he changes his mind :rofl: x


----------



## Georgie90

Hahaha he moans everytime I do it lmao!
You can tell me all that's going on in that little head of yours?!
Xxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Lol on here?? I'd sound like a nutcase :rofl:
Im just wayyyy over thinking things. Do you wana come on msn for a chat?? 
xx


----------



## Georgie90

I'm on my phone atm...gimmie half hour, and ill be home xx
I wanna here now...oh and soph, check out my weight loss ticker!

Xxxxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Nuts, ive just thought..Ill be on my period for work placement..

Im on BCP at the moment, but thinking about stopping it after my 21st as that'll be my 4th year of taking it and i want to regulate things so i can track my periods..

Something gives me the feeling ill be late on, im usually on by 3 days maximum. I find that i dont get much of a period when im late...

Theres nothing more brutal than getting your hopes up your preggers and then remembering you dont have a boyfriend and it wont happen for many years to come _


----------



## Strawberries

Just to join in with everyone else, here's my intro:haha:

I'm Emma, just turned 18 in December there. I've been with my OH (Jamie) for almost two years. Had a miscarriage in December 2008 and now WTT until I get uni over and done with :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Georgie well done!!!!! :hugs:

Awww Danielle :hugs: It might not be years!! you could meet mr.right tomorrow, you never know! xx


----------



## Sophie1205

sorry for your loss Emma :hugs:

what you doing in Uni?? xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Thanks Again Sophie..i bet your all bored of me moaning already. im sorry if you are  im just a natural pessmist i suppose lol _


----------



## Sophie1205

Nope :) WTT is all about moaning :rofl:
I'm a pessimist to so dont worry its not just you hehe x


----------



## lesleyann

heyyyyy..I no what you all mean about pointing out prams lol i keep telling Oh once we have #2 i NEED!! a Icandy for a double :haha: having a few drinks tonight since its a friday :happydance: so sorry if i post later and its a bit all over the place. 


Eightiesbirdx im sure you will find mr right faster than you think and have lots of lovely babies with him :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Me too Lesleyann :D I have my Jacques fruit cider YUM YUM. xx


----------



## lesleyann

well i got a huge cheap bottle on lambrini lol and a few bottles of the cheap version of WKD. Us mummies need a huge break at the weekend once the Oh is home i tell Oh (not in a nasty way or ungrateful way) i work all day i dont get time off if im ill or anything where as he does and i dont get set breaks lol

just talked Oh into a sort of temping not really to TTC but so i can follow how the Depo is coming out and get to no my body better and after #2 to use as a birth control to no when not to have sex since i hate putting things into my body but loved the idea of no period :dohh: 

So hands up girls with Lo's and without how many of you looked at newborn closes for first or next baby :baby:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thats a good idea about the temping :) If i knew how I'd probably do it too :rofl: But trying to play things cool for OH.

Do you mean baby clothes hun?? Haha drunk already! I have yes :blush: I dont wanna buy anything.... yet.... but no harm in looking heheh x


----------



## Georgie90

i have got two outfits :blush:


----------



## lesleyann

i keep looking at girly things but also everything kyle has now own grown and moses basket ect is all bagged in the loft for the next one.


Whos got snow its coming down fast and hard here


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah Ive got allllll of Leo's stuff he has grown out of :) 

Nope not snowing here but it has been all week. And its all stuck! x


----------



## Charlotteee

I bought one thing with the intention of my baby wearing it when it was born, but its never going to be born now :cry: so its in the cupboard awaiting our next arrival :) dunno when that'll be. Loser boyfriend wont give me what im missing now! Grrr lol. No hes not a loser really, he wants to do it properly this time, so im back on the pill :madgrowl:

Nooo we've got no snow coming down, lots on the ground from monday though, just -18 degree temps :( xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

We've had snow here..i think about 7cm fell on tuesday..and a few flakes have fallen today..hear we're gonna get plenty more :(


----------



## mandaa1220

Hiii ladies... I see some new people in here! It's nice to meet you all! For those who don't know... I'm amanda and 20, oh is chris and turning 21 soon. We won't be trying for 4ish or more years. I live in the us and am school to be a teacher... Want to finish my degree before TTC and have a decent job. We are in Florida at Disney until next Thursday so I'll be on in bits and pieces!


----------



## mandaa1220

typed on iPod...sorry for mistakes! :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberries

I haven't bought any clothes yet but I do like to have a wee look if I'm in cartain shops :)

Our snow isn't bad here, it seems to only snow through the night and when you wake up it's lovely and white :)

And I'm doing pharmacy at uni x


----------



## Sophie1205

Ohhhh pharmacy. you must be clever!! hehe
I had a place at Uni to do drama but I got pregnant and had to cancel it :cry:


----------



## MrsBop

:happydance: Can I please join? Managed to get hubby to agree to TTC in 2011 now rather than 2012, seems really close now :happydance:

I'm Gemma, I'm 24, my Husbands Shaun, 26 and we have 2 children Noah who's 5 next month wacko: gone so fast!) and our lil Moo Máilie who is 8 months old! We live in Leeds with our dog Jessica (she'll be 6 in March) and our bearded dragon Harvey (he's 4 we think, although we call him out grumpy old man lol!)


----------



## Sophie1205

Hiii Gemma :) 
Ohhh so you'll be TTC next year :happydance:
Sooo exciting!! 
Bearded dragons are so cool, my step Mum used to have one :) x


----------



## lesleyann

MrsBop said:


> :happydance: Can I please join? Managed to get hubby to agree to TTC in 2011 now rather than 2012, seems really close now :happydance:
> 
> I'm Gemma, I'm 24, my Husbands Shaun, 26 and we have 2 children Noah who's 5 next month wacko: gone so fast!) and our lil Moo Máilie who is 8 months old! We live in Leeds with our dog Jessica (she'll be 6 in March) and our bearded dragon Harvey (he's 4 we think, although we call him out grumpy old man lol!)


Hi welcome ill add you to the first page :hugs: and awww your youngest is just a bit older than my little one..

What breed dog you have ? I bet bearded dragons take a bit of looking after.


----------



## MrsBop

Sophie1205 said:


> Hiii Gemma :)
> Ohhh so you'll be TTC next year :happydance:
> Sooo exciting!!
> Bearded dragons are so cool, my step Mum used to have one :) x

Hi Sophie!

I know I can't wait although I will want Mailie out of nappies by the time next ones born, she's really lazy though so we'll see :haha:

Yeh I love my beardie, he's another of my baby's, he has serious issues though and thinks hes a dog, he growls at people and squares up to the dog :dohh: x


----------



## MrsBop

lesleyann said:


> MrsBop said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Can I please join? Managed to get hubby to agree to TTC in 2011 now rather than 2012, seems really close now :happydance:
> 
> I'm Gemma, I'm 24, my Husbands Shaun, 26 and we have 2 children Noah who's 5 next month wacko: gone so fast!) and our lil Moo Máilie who is 8 months old! We live in Leeds with our dog Jessica (she'll be 6 in March) and our bearded dragon Harvey (he's 4 we think, although we call him out grumpy old man lol!)
> 
> 
> Hi welcome ill add you to the first page :hugs: and awww your youngest is just a bit older than my little one..
> 
> What breed dog you have ? I bet bearded dragons take a bit of looking after.Click to expand...

Jess is a staffie, a very moody, miserable, home loving staffie, she is the most unlike unstereotypical staffie I know lol she is the most ungiddyest dog ever :haha: She's amazing but tests my patience a lot with her moping around as if the worlds going to end, we call her suicidal annie :haha:

Actually the beardie is the easiest living thing in my house, much easier to look after than the husband and kids :haha: x


----------



## Sophie1205

MrsBop said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Hiii Gemma :)
> Ohhh so you'll be TTC next year :happydance:
> Sooo exciting!!
> Bearded dragons are so cool, my step Mum used to have one :) x
> 
> Hi Sophie!
> 
> I know I can't wait although I will want Mailie out of nappies by the time next ones born, she's really lazy though so we'll see :haha:
> 
> Yeh I love my beardie, he's another of my baby's, he has serious issues though and thinks hes a dog, he growls at people and squares up to the dog :dohh: xClick to expand...



:rofl: :rofl: omg thats hilarious! is he having an identity crisis?? Hahaa! what does the dog do? xx


----------



## lesleyann

MrsBop said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBop said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Can I please join? Managed to get hubby to agree to TTC in 2011 now rather than 2012, seems really close now :happydance:
> 
> I'm Gemma, I'm 24, my Husbands Shaun, 26 and we have 2 children Noah who's 5 next month wacko: gone so fast!) and our lil Moo Máilie who is 8 months old! We live in Leeds with our dog Jessica (she'll be 6 in March) and our bearded dragon Harvey (he's 4 we think, although we call him out grumpy old man lol!)
> 
> 
> Hi welcome ill add you to the first page :hugs: and awww your youngest is just a bit older than my little one..
> 
> What breed dog you have ? I bet bearded dragons take a bit of looking after.Click to expand...
> 
> Jess is a staffie, a very moody, miserable, home loving staffie, she is the most unlike unstereotypical staffie I know lol she is the most ungiddyest dog ever :haha: She's amazing but tests my patience a lot with her moping around as if the worlds going to end, we call her suicidal annie :haha:
> 
> Actually the beardie is the easiest living thing in my house, much easier to look after than the husband and kids :haha: xClick to expand...

Awww we have a GSD (well Bitch) caled roxy and boy is shes testing at times shes still a pup well about a month younger than my son lol shes going though the im going to bite and rip everything up you let me near stage lol

Wow i thought beardies where hard to look after with all the lighting/heating ect I mean we have 2 tropical tanks and they can be very hard work.

AND LOL and suicidal annie that made me giggle bless her


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I dont know why i feel rough, but i think its the BCP, it always brings out the worst in me when i stop taking it for my breaks.

I stopped taking it on Thursday night, been off it now for 3 days (coz its 12:41am classed as Sunday lol)..and ive been getting awful headaches, feeling sick, stomach & side cramps, and such crappy backaches..been feeling like i could sleep for days as well.

But im thinking about stopping taking it after im 21, been on it since i was 17..And i really want to give tracking my ovulation a go :D


----------



## Sophie1205

Awwww sorry you're feeling rough hun :hugs: 
I am a little too and also cuz Im hungry lol.
Im so glad Im off the pill though, I was only on it for just under a year but it totally killed my sex drive and made me a bit more moody than I already am :rofl: xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I know what you mean, im very irritable too :rofl:

Gah!!..Im crushing big time on someone :blush:..How early on after a relationship are you allowed to flirt or have a crush? :laugh2:


----------



## Sophie1205

As soon as you bloody well want to :D 
oohhhh spill!! who is the lucky fella?? xx


----------



## lesleyann

agree with sophie and dish the dirt who is he lol :winkwink:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_...

Well we've known each other for a couple of years, we text and talk all the time..And im deciding to take the leap and meet him properly when my next college grant payment comes through..We have so much in common, and he just makes me laugh..

Never know..he could actually be the one, he's 22..and literally 2 years and 9 days older than me..his birthday is 9 days before mine..Omg it shows you how much i like him if i know his birthday..jeez ..he knows what happened between me and my ex as well and he seemed so supportive ..So im hoping we can get along just fine when we meet and we become more than good friends =]_


----------



## Sophie1205

Oooh sounds wonderful hun!!! I really hope this works for you and you can make something of it :D xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Well the only downside i think of right now is he lives 50 minutes away :(..And in the same city as my ex, but im not gonna let that put me off..If he sees us together then so be it, can cry me a river for all i care :D...

That dont make me sound like too much of a bitch does it? :blush:


----------



## Sophie1205

Not at all hun. Ex's are ex's for a reason :hugs:

Aww dont let the distance put you off. You never know what could come of it.

Omg, Im getting really addicted to peanut butter and jam sanwiches :blush: Ive had one everyday this week!! I really dont know why!! hahaha xx


----------



## Novbaby08

Well....not sure I belong here. But I'd love another in a couple years. Though I'm single at the moment :cry:


----------



## Strawberries

Welcome Novbaby :hi: :)

Danielle, I agree with Sophie, go for it with this guy and don't let the distance put you off :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks you guys, feel better already lol :D

AF is officially due on Monday, but im having no period symptoms whatsoever at the minute so im kinda worried lol, well ive decided that if it doesn't come by either Tuesday or Wednesday, and Thursday at the latest im taking a test just to rule out the possibility, but i know it'll probably be negetive anyway since i haven't had sex since December :laugh2:

I so want my college grant to hurry up now haha :D


----------



## Georgie90

can i have some hugs girls?

i no i havent been in here long, but i donno whwe else to go..x


----------



## Sophie1205

I love you Georgie :hugs:
Im here for you whenever you want xxx


----------



## Georgie90

had a pooey pooey day!
xx


----------



## mandaa1220

What's wrong him? Major :hugs: to you x


----------



## Georgie90

im gonna have a break from bnb for a bit, i will be back if im welcome girls, i just use bnb as an escape from life and i think i need to face up to life for a bit!

I just think everyone on here thinks im a fake, and i just tryed to be myself :cry: im in touch with sophie and i know you girls dont know me very well so dont know if im genuine or not but thank you...good luck everyone! WTT is hard!!!

Love You All...<3

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Goodbye Georgie :) :hugs: hugs: :hugs: and you'll always be welcome back whenever you feel up to coming back :)

xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

I'm in 2014 section. I'm 19 so I think I can join lol


----------



## Strawberries

Katie, I've not spoken to you in ages! How are things? :flower:

And Georgie, take all the time you need and of course you're welcome back when you are ready :) xx


----------



## lesleyann

Goodbye Georgie :hugs: you welcome back when ever you want hun :hugs:


OMG i feel like crap today my nose is trying to run away with my eyes. and Kyles so hyper at the moment :cry:


----------



## pansylove

hi girls. i'm 19, starting ttc end of august. i'll be 20 when i conceive :)

SO excited.
:)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

So, today i should officially be on my period..no sign of it yet but my backache has been pretty intense all day..Im thinking of testing either tomorrow, wednesday or if im still not on for Thursday, ill test then..

What does everyone else think? :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Oops double post, my lappy went a bit screwy...dont kill me :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

I think its possible :) you should get ur ass to a supermarket and test NOWW!! :haha: xx


----------



## madzia

Hi girls..
how are you?
I'm a little sad .. I would like to have a baby .. 
a few days sooner thought with my boy that I was pregnant because my AF is late 2 weeks .. and one test was positive ... but unfortunately a few days later, test negative .
my boy was glad as thought that I was pregnant, he sad when I told him that I'm not...
I told him that we can now TTC ... it said that it NO ..
I don't understand this :shrug:


----------



## Charlotteee

madzia said:


> Hi girls..
> how are you?
> I'm a little sad .. I would like to have a baby ..
> a few days sooner thought with my boy that I was pregnant because my AF is late 2 weeks .. and one test was positive ... but unfortunately a few days later, test negative .
> my boy was glad as thought that I was pregnant, he sad when I told him that I'm not...
> I told him that we can now TTC ... it said that it NO ..
> I don't understand this :shrug:

If you got a positive and then a negative, and af still hasnt shown, you could be pregnant. Have you had af since getting the negative? Its very uncommon to get a false positive x


----------



## madzia

Lottybump said:


> madzia said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls..
> how are you?
> I'm a little sad .. I would like to have a baby ..
> a few days sooner thought with my boy that I was pregnant because my AF is late 2 weeks .. and one test was positive ... but unfortunately a few days later, test negative .
> my boy was glad as thought that I was pregnant, he sad when I told him that I'm not...
> I told him that we can now TTC ... it said that it NO ..
> I don't understand this :shrug:
> 
> If you got a positive and then a negative, and af still hasnt shown, you could be pregnant. Have you had af since getting the negative? Its very uncommon to get a false positive xClick to expand...

2 and 4 January I was spotting ... I was a gynecologist 5 January and said that I'm not pregnant


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Lottybump said:


> I think its possible :) you should get ur ass to a supermarket and test NOWW!! :haha: xx

Lol, im seriously thinking of investing in a cheap test when i go to work tomorrow, but the thought of holding my pee for hours doesn't appeal :rofl:

I know a shop called bodycare that do 2 strip tests for 99p so, im going to invest in a test and test tomorrow and save the other for thursday :)

Look out for pictures :D :laugh2: x


----------



## Charlotteee

When i went to the doctors to confirm my pregnancy, i had to get up in the morning, and hold my pee in whilst walking to the doctors, i ran in and said to the receptionist, piss pot, now please!! And ran to the loo :rofl:

And when i was in hospital having all tests to confirm miscarriage, they kept making me pee on demand :haha: i was sat on the loo for hours, trying to squeeze the tiniest but of wee wee out :rofl:

Yeah we have bodycare here too :) its amazingly good. They have this fake tan called legs for 99p and it soooo good, i think i can just about say nearly as good as san tropez and fake bake :D

I'll be looking for pics :) xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Lol. im proper scared incase it is positive :rofl: i dont fancy texting my ex telling him im pregnant with his baby :(

So, ill be testing tomorrow and thursday if AF hasn't showed up..but i keep getting the slightest stomach ache and then it goes away and then my back starts hurting again, so somethings going on.

Unless, i just hold my pee until the afternoon, and then go on my lunch break to buy the pregnancy test..Yep i will be posting pictures so sit tight haha :D x


----------



## Charlotteee

You dont even need to tell him right away, if you are you can wait until the first scan and just say look im carrying your baby, this is NOT an invitation to get back together, im telling you so you have the choice to be a father to your baby. If not, you are more than capable of doing this yourself. You dont need him xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I know, since what happened between us in December if i am pregnant, i dont think id want him near our kid, but alas we'll see what tomorrow brings..If its positive then fair enough, that and breaking the news to my parents will be the scariest thing ever, i bet id have to drop out of college as well to have my baby..

And then im sure the guy im infactuated with will be put off me as well once i tell him im pregnant (if i am)..:(


----------



## Charlotteee

Your parents will be there for you. And you dont have to quit college! My friend is 17 and she's still at college whilst lookin after her 8 month old baby.

And if he likes you in the same way, he'll be there for you. Just dont hide it from him, and if he runs hes not worth it xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Good luck Danielle x


----------



## Charlotteee

Have you tested?????? xx


----------



## soozandlily

I'm susanne I'm 21 and waiting TTC #2 until 2011!


----------



## MinnieMoo.x

Hi I'm Jasmine, 21 and wtt until well, around 2011/2012 xx


----------



## lesleyann

anyone one else finding today soooo long.. My lo has been brushing his teeth for 10/15mins now lol he will cry if i take the tooth brush off him :dohh:

Roll on 3pm and his nap time maybe ill have a nap to lol or tidy up :coffee:


oh and TEST!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Strawberries

I'm finding today really long too, I feel as if it should be about 6 o'clock. I'm meant to be studying right now but as you can see I'm not:haha:


----------



## lesleyann

Strawberries said:


> I'm finding today really long too, I feel as if it should be about 6 o'clock. I'm meant to be studying right now but as you can see I'm not:haha:

i no what you mean hun, ive washed up thats it :haha: we are in the middle of decorating and all ive done is wash up lol Lo is alseep and should be down till around 5pm ish and im just going to sit my fat ass on here more than likely :haha:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Lottybump said:


> Have you tested?????? xx

Nah, no need to now. AF came before i went to work :(..Im half gutted and half glad im not pregnant..:shrug: i dunno how i work sometimes lol! :laugh2:


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww hun, i was hoping you were secretly :haha:

Never mind, at least you dont have to go through the hassle of telling knob jockey ex :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I know, was thinking definitely am and then AF comes and im like..damn it lol, and then..Phew!! :rofl:

My thoughts exactly Lotty, oh and thats something else..At the moment i think he's stopped pestering me, he started again..Been leaving messages on the house phone and driving everyone mad..:growlmad:..im so gonna give him a piece of my mind if he carrys on, the fucking twat :rofl:


----------



## Charlotteee

Dont blame ya hun, you could get him done by the police you know for harrassment xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

That option temps me very much, to see him banged up in jail lol!..Or maybe we'll just change the house number so he cant keep doing it.

Its making me so paranoid, and angry at the same time..and its bothering my folks i wish id of never gave him the house number now :(, i didn't know that 6 months down the line he'd turn out to be some nutjob :(..I dunno, i will pick em eh? lol


----------



## lesleyann

awww im sorry?? you got af.. **?? after sorry since your sad about AF but lest you not have to contact ex **

Id change your home number or get him done hun :hugs:


----------



## pansylove

Does anyone else want to start trying NOW so badly that it makes them cry?


..No? Just me?

Haha :)


----------



## madzia

pansylove said:


> Does anyone else want to start trying NOW so badly that it makes them cry?
> 
> 
> ..No? Just me?
> 
> Haha :)

not only you .. me too .. :(


----------



## pansylove

oh thank god!!
i only have to wait until september but every time i think about it i just want to cry.
i want a family :)


----------



## Strawberries

I know how you feel :( but it'll be worth the wait :D


----------



## madzia

pansylove said:


> oh thank god!!
> i only have to wait until september but every time i think about it i just want to cry.
> i want a family :)

You even know when we TTC .. me, I don't know .. It can for year, it can for two. .. :(


----------



## pansylove

I was in that position too, my fella didn't want "to put a date on it" .. but i think he eventually saw how much i was willing to put into this.
obviously everyone in this thread is "young" so you must all understand - there is no right or wrong (within reason) age to bring a child into this world. you just have to feel ready, maybe be financially secure and have a hell of a lot of love to give.
hubby was scared he was going to lose out on his life but it doesn't have to be that way.
there's just an extra little someone to share it with :)

oh god. september has got to come bloody soon :D


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks ladies :)..Yeah Lesleyann i did get AF :(..But im half glad about it and half gutted..apart from the pain im in lol

Ohhh, and todays message was just laughable. He said he'd get the police onto me because apparently ive said to someone on msn to 'sort him out'...So if he sends em around here ill just show them the messages and how many their are on the phone and calling and stupid times and not forgetting to tell them what a fuck up he is :)..And i haven't said Sweet F.A to anyone, even though sometimes i wish someone would sort him out but that stays in my head haha xD


----------



## Charlotteee

Jeeez, he seems delusional x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Ohh yes, he's been driving me mad for the past 2 weeks..Im getting to a point where im just gonna go down to his grandma and grandfather and tell them to tell him to leave me the fuck alone lol and to tell them how many times of day he calls and how many messages he leaves.

It really is getting beyond the joke :growlmad:


----------



## LuckyNLove

Not sure what you had in mind for the age limit but I just turned 23 in Dec. we are waiting to try until late this year or early in 2011, however I really dread being full on preggie during the summer haha it just seems like it would be soo miserable lol! so we might try to work around that..lol..goodluck to everyone and check out my Weightloss and WTT journal on here too!

LuckyNLove


----------



## lesleyann

Hi LuckyNLove i will add you to the front pages after ive Fed kyle. 

Id much rather be heavily pregnant in summer than in winter, Atlest summer you can strip off winter you have to find mat clothes you like and are warm plus worry about Snow/Ice loads of rain.

And Lol if you class your self as young and want to be in here you Welcome i hope your WTT stay is not to long and you can get onto your first 9month wait soon :hugs:


---

How is everyone this lovely/crappy morning lol i cannot wait for the weekend but it still feels ages away, still got painting to do in my living room Grrr but to finish it ive got to move an 190ltr Fish tank :dohh: Already moved the smaller one lol

The dog/puppy is doing my bloody head in shes going though her im going to ruin everything stage :growlmad: On the plus side the 2 past nights Kyle has started to sleep though again :happydance: Oh and we now have 4 teeth lol


----------



## Georgie90

im back :flower:

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

:hi:

Im ok this morning, had a reaaaally bad night last night. Had a row with my mum. And she said some very nasty things too me. I picked up some scissors, and tried to cut. Sorry if this offends anyone, i have marks on my arms from what i did, but i didnt actually cut skin. I've just got lines left, i feel terrible now though. Im so glad it didnt cut in. I really need help now. I'd have been fine had my mum not said what she said xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Hey girls. 
sorry I havent been on for a good few days now =\
Ive had a really rough time.
Lesleyann could you put me back on the wtt list please hun? thanks

:cry:


----------



## Georgie90

lottybump :hugs:
i no how hard t is hun, i have scars on my legs and a massive one on the bottom of my leg, it looks awful...try to stay strong hun...

soph...glad your back xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

thanks =\
Im not sure if im glad im back. 

Lol x


----------



## Georgie90

stay away from certain threads miss...stay in General Chat and GS perleeease xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

yeah. im not gonna be on as much as usual anyway.
Got my family support worker coming round in an hour. 
I dont really wanna talk to anyone :(


----------



## lesleyann

Awww Sophie1205 im sorry to hear that, hope everything goes ok with the people coming round what year would you like to be put on to.


:hugs:


Lotty glad you did not manage to cut the skin hun hope your feeling alot better now i have some marks from old self harm so i understand 

:hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

Just the unsure bit please hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Georgie90

sophie :hugs:

dont let the twat make you depressed, his not worth it...pm me..xxxx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> Just the unsure bit please hun :hugs: xx

ok will do. How comes you have the support workers coming round then hun ( if you dont mind me asking tell me to shut up if you want )


----------



## Sophie1205

I wil text u in a min Georgie cuz im comin off here now cuz Leo is having a fuckin major tantrum. 

Lesleyann she just comes round every so often. she works in the sure start centre (and shes my mates mum) so she just comes round to see how me and Leo are every so often. Nothing to do with whats been going on the past few days. she was bugging me before xmas to book in with her.

Im going now to get dressed and stop my son from screaming like a little girl cuz I took the remote off him. *sigghhhhh* x


----------



## Georgie90

:hugs: always remember i love you xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

This thread never cones up on my user cp :(


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> This thread never cones up on my user cp :(

i dont think you have posted in this one before hun its a new one since the old one got closed for having under 18's in it


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yer I did it was like 2nd post I'm sure I'll go look hahaha


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ok I imagined it! Haha can j be added? :) x


----------



## lesleyann

HannahGraceee said:


> Ok I imagined it! Haha can j be added? :) x

lol yeah of course you can ill add you to the main page once you tell me your TTC year and your age if you want it up there :hugs:

Quite a few of us "younguns" lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

18 and ttc September 2013 :) x


----------



## Georgie90

han, thats the same year as me :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Bump buddlies :winkwink:


----------



## Georgie90

:rofl:

i wishhhhh...will prob take me years to get preg!
xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I bet it doesn't ... You young and you defo desevre it babe x x


----------



## Georgie90

awww, thanks hun...seems such a long way away!
xx


----------



## lesleyann

added you hun almost put 2113 lmao!!! 

Aww bump buddies.

god the rain is horrible.


I cant believe im still waiting for Af lol i so thought i would of had one like quickly lol Got the pill so if still none by the end of Feb might take a months worth lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lmao 2113. 100+ ttc :rofl: nice haha


----------



## Georgie90

i waited 10months after coming off the pill for 1st AF

x


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi girls xx there's so many new people! I'm coming home from Florida today, so will be on lots more! You think 2013 is far away? I've got longer! I want to wait til I get my bachelors is done and I have a job as a teacher - so probably around 2014/2015... I figure I'll have some time to do other things that I want and lots of time to save though :thumbup: (Gotta make up some positives to make me feel better :rofl:)


----------



## curlygirl87

hello can i jion your group? i am wtt as im 22 in my final year at uni studying education and earlychildhood education, once i have got my degree i hope to teach full time for at least a year and then maybe start trying although its hard not to start now as many of freinds have had or are haivng or trying for babies, soem of them are even married now and i feel as though im getting left behind. Me and partner are in a secure relationship and have been for 7 years but we both realise that nown is not the right time financially and room wise as we share a 1 bedroom flat at the mo. what are some of your stories i'd love to read and share with you all thank you xx :)


----------



## lesleyann

i had conexxtions ring me lol they want me to speak to a adviser about what i want to do i said i want to go into midwifery lol they kind of stopped in her tracks and was like oh :haha: i never sat a GCSE my school kicked me out :( i got some city and guilds at college but then got pregnant lol maybe i should become a sparky :haha:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

How are my lovely WTT ladies this evening? :)

I have had a day from hell!! :wacko:...Had AF pains in my back all day and im still kinda doubled over at the moment but better than i was, and power cuts at college..we had 2 in the space of 10 minutes and the second one wiped all my work..omg i was so cross :growlmad: :rofl:..So im hoping IT can sort it and try and recover my work area tomorrow and the 7 page report i was in the middle of..i will cry, literally if i have to do all that work again..well it'll teach me not to carry my memory stick around with me :laugh2:


----------



## pansylove

ahh that's so annoying!!! i hate powercuts. it confuses my alarm clock!

my pug has been so snuggley today, which made me think AF was about to show up (he seems to know and get more clingy when i'm on.. not sure why)
but then i counted my calendar and i'm actually a day late, but still have no pains.
odd.
am i the only one when my period is like a day late i can't help crossing my fingers that i might be pregnant?!
i really just want it to happen by accident. 
no TTC and no 'ohh are we ready shall we wait until sept' just.. YOU'RE PREGNANT.
NOW DEAL WITH IT.

ahhhh :/ haha


----------



## Georgie90

i havent had a period for 11 months now :(
its awful...x


----------



## pansylove

maybe you're 11 months pregnant and just don't realise? ;) hehehe


----------



## Georgie90

:rofl:

and i just thought it was fat!!

:haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

11 months pregnant? :rofl: that's one burnt bun in the oven!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hey ladies..=]...

Wish me luck..I have a date tomorrow :blush:, i know, i know ill tell you all about him tomorrow..Im so nervous :(..But i have a feeling we'll be fine..hoping we get on really well, but i see tomorrow as more of a friend date than an actual crush kinda thing :)

Anyway, im boring so im gonna get out of the way :) xx..Night ladies & hope your all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

That's great hun good luck with your date :) x


----------



## Strawberries

Hope you're having/had a fab time :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Omg ladies i have sooo much to tell you 

The date was freakin' awesome!!, we went to the cinema and he paid for me too..And, we went to the pub afterwards..Brought me 2 drinks..Annd we kissed ..and no it wasn't because of the drink..Was so shocked he kissed me, but at the same time it felt awesome 

And he put his finger on my lip when i was complaining about ex OH..Could it be love ? hehe _


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww im so happy for you :) you deserve it hun. Whens your next meeting? xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hopefully tomorrow, if my grants been paid..If not it'll be next weekend :D

Yep, i know it says we're in a relationship on facebook :), and to be true yeah we are sort of seeing each other..Omggg cant stop smiling :D lol.

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i was looking through the new mothercare catalog i want another baby now!


----------



## Strawberries

Eightiesbirdx said:


> cant stop smiling :D lol.

Aww :D


----------



## Georgie90

HannahGraceee said:


> i was looking through the new mothercare catalog i want another baby now!

me too han!

i love the NEXT catalogue!

OH started talking about TTC all by himself today :happydance:

he said his excited and was talking about childcare and who would go back to work etc...it was so cute and got my hopes up so much! :cloud9:


----------



## Charlotteee

EightiesBird whats your facebook? You can all add me if you want. Charlotte Elvey - Im the only one :happydance: xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hey Lotty, i added you duck :D..

Well, he said he's definitely gonna come see me tomorrow whether ive been paid or not, but he said hes gonna cycle here..he really is nuts but i love him :rofl:


----------



## Strawberries

That's so sweet :) he sounds like a good'un:thumbup:


----------



## Strawberries

HannahGraceee said:


> i was looking through the new mothercare catalog i want another baby now!

I take the Boots' one whenever its in and I love it:blush:


----------



## pansylove

Georgie90 said:


> OH started talking about TTC all by himself today :happydance:
> 
> he said his excited and was talking about childcare and who would go back to work etc...it was so cute and got my hopes up so much! :cloud9:


saaaaaame!!!!!! he woke up saying 'when we have a baba it will lie here in the mornings between us :) eeee :baby::baby::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Awwww thats so cute :D

I know how broody everyone gets, im the same now and im just thinking that finally i might have found the Mr Right and now i can officiall WTT for a few years and if we're together for long enough, maybe even TTC :D 

But one way or another im happy, and glad to have moved on :D..Cant wait till tomorrow hehe


----------



## Sophie1205

glad your date went well hun xx


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks Sophie :hugs: xx

But do you think it was a bit too soon to start seeing each other or isn't there a time limit for that kinda thing?..Ahh to hell with it..Im happy and dont care..If my ex OH gets in the way im gonna tear him a new asshole :rofl:


----------



## pansylove

girl power :D


----------



## Strawberries

:rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Last night made me realise I don't want another till 2013 defo :rofl: ava feel asleep at 1:30am after 5hours of non stop crying! And woke up at 6:30 lol feels like I have a newborn


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Awww :D

Well OH, is talkin to his dad and im hopin he can scab a fiver off him (£5) so he can come see me, since im flat broke and have 65p to my name..Lol, im just hopin so, i really wanna see him again..Its only been 2 days and i miss him like crazy!! :blush:..Need to get out of the house big style lol!


----------



## Georgie90

Just wanted to update you all&#8230;I write the same in my journal, but I feel at home in here!

We had a major breakthrough with OH at the weekend, on Sunday he brought up the babies talk by himself, asking what we would do about childcare etc&#8230;talking about starting TTC and how I have got a feeling that it will take 2years+ for some reason etc.

Then I had the day off work yesterday and we spent the day together, had a really great day, we made cakes :blush: then as we were laying in bed, he said how much he didn&#8217;t want me to go back on the pill as he could tell how unhappy it made me..and today was a prime example of why he wanted to Marry Me&#8230;:happydance: 

To those of you who don&#8217;t know, for him to say that was a massive breakthrough as he said he didn&#8217;t wanna marry me, and felt pressured into doing so before we was engaged, he said he will propose to me again but in his own time and when he has enough for a new ring (long story)and he will do it properly this time&#8230;

We agreed to get married in 2014, and start TTC in 2013, and if we do fall pregnant before the wedding its no biggy :happydance: so happy!!

:cloudnine:


----------



## lesleyann

aww im happy for you hun :hugs:


Got rid of both of our fish tanks since we did not want them anymore plus Oh dad said if we had more room he would buy us a new sofa since our its like almost dead lmao!! got 1 wall left to paint Yay :happydance:

Puppy is still being a cow bag. 

Still no period yet but after only 4 days of temping 2 days then forgot 2 days then 2days again FF thinks i may of Ov'd :wacko:


----------



## Georgie90

all that TTC stuff makes my head hurt :( i wanna learn about cycles and stuff tho, but donno where to start!
xxx


----------



## lesleyann

i joined fertility friend and it has a video guide :thumbup: ive not done much of it to be honest although now im on like CD 40 im going to start Temping every morning lol not useing a BBT thermomitor just a normal one that has a decimal space in C and using an online converter to change it to F since boots BBT Ther £12 normal with a decimal place £2 tesco lol OPKs have been Neg but not sure if there duff or not got them online cheapies lol and only done maybe 5 on a 40day cycle lol at different times due to the fact i have no idea what my body is doing lol


----------



## Georgie90

well i havent ahd a period in 11 months so will ahve to wait till my cycles get sorted xx


----------



## amyclaire

can i be added please :) 20 and ttc june 2011
thank you xxx


----------



## bodacious

We are getting married June 5th and plan on trying the next cycle after!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Now cupids definitely got me with this boyfriend :blush:

He's comin to see me tomorrow, even though its his mums birthday..I find that hopelessly romantic:happydance:..

Anyway, have any of you felt really paranoid about meeting your OH's parents?. I dunno the day seems a while away but im just really scared incase they dont like me because they sound really posh and well spoken and then theres just me who talks like a commonor..what if they think im not good enough for him:cry::cry:

[/Panic Over!]


----------



## kittylady

If your good enough for him then that's all that matters though I'm sure your perfect ^^


----------



## Bethiex

Hiii can I join in? I don't have a OH though :/ Beth x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Course Bethie, everyones welcome in the WTT place whether they have an OH or not :)

Oohh and its nice to see another Mansfielder..Im not the only one :happydance: :D xxx


----------



## Bethiex

:D Where abouts from Mansfield you from? I'm from Forest Town :) x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Bethiex said:


> :D Where abouts from Mansfield you from? I'm from Forest Town :) x

:D Lol same here :O..how freaky is that..Nice to see another forest towner also :thumbup::thumbup: xx


----------



## Bethiex

That's crazy haha :) I'm so bored :/ anyone doing anything good?x


----------



## xsophiexleax

Haven't been in here in a while! How's everyone doin? Have i missed much? :)
And helllooo to all the newbies! xxx


----------



## lesleyann

hey, 

Im doing good just very very tired this morning for some reason *yawn* :coffee:


To the new members If you name has not been put on the list can you just make another post in here with the year you plan on TTC and your age :flower:

Just brought a ?Snug Rug Cosy? off ebay you no the the blanket with sleeves lol :haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

Awww i want a slanket :( xx


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> Awww i want a slanket :( xx

ebay had them on offer last night 7.99 the only colour left was black lol but i profer black to pink


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm not a newbie but my names not on the list so I'm 18 and have no idea when I'll be TTC! (sorry to be awkward :haha:)


----------



## Charlotteee

I've seen a website that do them for £15. And you can get double ones aswell :haha:
They look sooo comfy and warm :) xx


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> I've seen a website that do them for £15. And you can get double ones aswell :haha:
> They look sooo comfy and warm :) xx

i plan on taking mine camping lol can snuggle Lo up inside it to if its cold going end of may lol


----------



## lesleyann

added you xsophiexleax 


Guess what for those who dont use genral 

My boiler broke AGAIN!! october/november no hot water, Xmas eve no hot water, Xmas day till new year no heating or hot water... 2dy no hot water :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: im suprised smoke it not coming our my ears


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww hun. Thats dreadful! Especially with a baby. 
Is it you whos landlord is the ass?? xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, wondering if I could join you ladies here? :) I'm a new mummy but I'm already looking forward to the next one! I'm 20 and I'm not looking to try until at least 2015...I intend on going back to uni and getting myself a bit more sorted out before the next one!


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> Aww hun. Thats dreadful! Especially with a baby.
> Is it you whos landlord is the ass?? xx

i think there is a few of us who's LL is an ass on here hun. Got a bad headache dont normally get headaches had 2 in 2days now :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww hun, can you not get him done? He should be replacing your boiler?! xx


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> Aww hun, can you not get him done? He should be replacing your boiler?! xx

i cannot do anything it also has a slow leak :cry:


----------



## Charlotteee

Thats not safe! One min *scoots of for info*

.........
......
....................
..... errrrm

....
.........
.......
...

okay so if you have a housing agreement or lease contract or something like that, read through it. If in it, you find something that says you are responsible for all maintenance and repairs then you cant do anything. But if there is nothing in it that says about repairs and you fixing them, or you dont even have a contract, contact your local housing authority.

01733 747474 - thats your council switchboard number. Ring them and just explain you have a baby, your boiler is broke, he wont fix it. He can get majorly done sweetheart xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> Thats not safe! One min *scoots of for info*
> 
> .........
> ......
> ....................
> ..... errrrm
> 
> ....
> .........
> .......
> ...
> 
> okay so if you have a housing agreement or lease contract or something like that, read through it. If in it, you find something that says you are responsible for all maintenance and repairs then you cant do anything. But if there is nothing in it that says about repairs and you fixing them, or you dont even have a contract, contact your local housing authority.
> 
> 01733 747474 - thats your council switchboard number. Ring them and just explain you have a baby, your boiler is broke, he wont fix it. He can get majorly done sweetheart xxx

the thing is i have to give reasonalble (sp?) time to get it fixed and the landlord is "trying" but his just picking to use a guy who does not turn up when he says.. and has not billed the LL for any work thats his done since march 2009 so LL likes to use him :dohh:

But i do thank you very much for the number is the gas man has not been out tomorrow i will give it a call :thumbup:


----------



## bodacious

Hey I'm 19 but will be 20 by the time we TTC in about July 2010!


----------



## lesleyann

Updated list welcome :flower:


Boiler:


the leak is coming from inside the case not even exposed pipe work :cry: once Oh gets home going to tell him about that number thanks lotty and see if he agrees wait to see if the guy turns up tomorrow or to just ring tonight for advice, any idea what time it closes hun ?


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Wow, i just remembered i haven't paid this place a visit in a while so thought id drop in and say hi 

Cant believe me and OH have been going out for 4 days already..Jeez it goes so quick when all you do is playfight, sit, cuddle and laugh..

Okayyy so d-day this saturday, finally meeting his folks and im nervous..need a second opinion..what should i wear?, which outfit do you ladies think would be perfect for the occasion lol?


https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/P210110_2016.jpg
Of course ill be wearing a pair of tights underneath the dress, its purple 

Or this one?:

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/P210110_2020.jpg

Help would be cronically appreciated lol!_


----------



## Charlotteee

I think you should just be you hun. They'll like you no matter what. And sorry lesley i dont :dohh:
And its a bit late now lol, i was at college. Sorry :flower:
But yes i would call them and just get their advice, cos a leak from a boiler, could eventually turn into something quite dangerous - i think ? haha xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

But i like the dress more ;) x


----------



## Sophie1205

I like the second outfit hun x


----------



## pansylove

bodacious said:


> Hey I'm 19 but will be 20 by the time we TTC in about July 2010!

same :) and i have two puppies !


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks girls, im still in two minds what to wear or do you think i should play it safe with a pair of jeans, a rolling stones shirt and some pretty shoes? :laugh2: i dont want to make it look like im trying too hard lol :D


----------



## Bethiex

Hiii Girls :)

EightiesBird, I like the dress outfit :) Good luck for saturday! 

LesleyAnn I don't know when I'm planning to TTC! Let you know when I do haha :)

Have you all had a good day?

Beth :) xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Ive had a busssyyy day. Ive been cleaning my house all day because we got a estate agent inspection 2moro :( they come every 6 months its quite annoying. x


----------



## bodacious

Lol I need to change my thing because I am definitely not pregnant. Just a little messed up. Lol.


----------



## lesleyann

i fixed my boiler :wacko: I think the leak has been making something break because i turned the boiler off for like 3hours but it back on and we had hot water again :wacko: not telling the boiler man though :haha: i want to no where the bloody leak is main coming from boiler due its yearly thingy-ma-bob in err march i HOPE it fails and i get a new bloody boiler!! :haha: 


So i have a to-do-list on 1million things lol my house is a shit pit lmao!! well not that bad but we just soled aload of stuff and got a new tv so i got the old one in the middle of my living room lol and loads of washing up and washing to do. Including washing the back door **F'ING DOG!!!** lol 

ID > :coffee: But i dont like coffee lol

Oh and hun id just wear what you normally wear be comfy otherwise it will show, First time i met oh's parent it was Hi then we went upstairs to get something and got in the car and went again lol


----------



## Georgie90

i wouldnt wear eithe rof them...sorry, they just arent my thing!
plus waaay to smart to meet the parents, you dont wanna look like your trying too hard!

When i met my OHs parents (we had been going out longer then 5 days tho :rofl:)
i wore jeans, a white long sleeve tee, a pink racer back floaty vest over the top and White and pink shoes (i think-it was years ago)

Just be yourself...its not a big thing!

Good Luck x


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah I'd just wear your normal clothes, be comfy and be yourself :D x


----------



## lesleyann

i fixed the boiler buy turning it off then on again last night but now i have no hot water again !! really fucked off now :growlmad:

Oh and some lad at the local shop offered to sell me some "cheese" :nope:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sounds like your LL needs a big kick up the ass! I'll volunteer :D


----------



## lesleyann

xsophiexleax said:


> Sounds like your LL needs a big kick up the ass! I'll volunteer :D

ive been on the phone to him for 30mins today lol i also informed him the house 2doors down with a brand new kitchen is only £475 pcm where as ours is £495 and no where near as good condition as the other :haha: **rent review is due in march to see if he wants to increase and HIS NOT!! ** lol

But feel free to kick him up the ass lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Have you tried ringing that number hun xx


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> Have you tried ringing that number hun xx

nope not yet on a promise that the boiler man should be calling me within the hour so his got till 3:30pm to ring me and if he has not the LL will be ringing him.

I made it very clear that i am not happy at all ive been on the phone to the LL 3/4 times today :haha: Oh is a bit of a wussy about ringing the LL over and over again where as ill ring and be like yeah his still not rang! lol 

Also told him about the boiler scrapage thingy for him to look at and that i think the reason it broke over xmas was from where the gas man flooded my kitchen :growlmad:

I have now remembered the number in my head though so i can ring it when ever :thumbup: Gas bill should be low lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Lol, dont let OH be a wimp when it comes to LL. Its your LL's duty to have your house perfect. And when it comes to the welfare of your DS (who is GORGEOUS btw) then i'd be exactly the same - ringing constantly. I think its a woman thing though lol. The nagging :haha: xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Lottybump said:


> Lol, dont let OH be a wimp when it comes to LL. Its your LL's duty to have your house perfect. And when it comes to the welfare of your DS (who is GORGEOUS btw) then i'd be exactly the same - ringing constantly. I think its a woman thing though lol. The nagging :haha: xxx

thanks .. and yeah women are much better at arguing / nagging lol

Found out why the gas man has not been out yet or rang his currently trying to locate a gas leak in another rental property but hopefully it should be fixed very soon. 

Do you have FB? If so you can add me 

Lesley Ann Archer 
Picture of Lo looking out the window at the snow 

If you still cannot find me ill pm my e-mail lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Sent a request :) xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Can I join please? WTT until Sept/Oct 2010 x


----------



## lesleyann

Kimboowee said:


> Can I join please? WTT until Sept/Oct 2010 x

of course you can bump buddie lol your 21 now ? will add you to the list in a min.

Accepted your add lottybump


just spilled put noodle on the floor :dohh:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Okayy, well d-day is tomorrow :|...And ive decided to hell with both outfits..

Im going in my jeans, stones shirt and my skate shoes and if they dont like it then tough shiznick lol :rofl:..But im still really nervous but im sure i have nothing to worry about..I hope =\

I forgot to tell you ladies i had my first ever tooth filling yesterday since ive had teeth, and it was the scariest thing ever..Definitely put me off going to the dentist for a while anyway lol!

Hope everyones well (= xxx


----------



## lesleyann

im sure everything will go fine hun and they will love you..




Boiler wont be fixed till tuesday!! thats when the part comes in but his not sure if his going to have to reaplace another part since he wont no that bit untill the first bit is replaced :dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

lesleyann said:


> Kimboowee said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? WTT until Sept/Oct 2010 x
> 
> of course you can bump buddie lol your 21 now ? will add you to the list in a min.
> 
> Accepted your add lottybump
> 
> 
> just spilled put noodle on the floor :dohh:Click to expand...

Yupp 21 now - oldnessssss!!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I really cant believe how much im missing OH :blush:..I haven't seen him since Wednesday, feel like a love sick teenager again haha!.

I was suppost to be going to meet his folks tomorrow as everyone knows, but dont think i can go on account of money and that he cant get himself down here, im hoping his mate comes through for him and drops him off in town..I so need to see him its like a whole weekend without him seems like torture :cry: :cry:..And ive never even felt like this with my other boyfriends?..

Is it a good sign? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Booga

Hello, ladies!
I was TacoTurtle, but my old account was shut down :( However, I turned eighteen yesterday, so I can finally join you!

Would you mind putting me down for NTNP in July/August 2010? 
Thanks a bunch!


How is everyone?


----------



## Strawberries

Welcome back x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I dont know whether to be angry, forgiving or just screw everything right now..:\

OH told me on Friday night he'd see me, Saturday comes and i waited in all day for a text, i wasted a Saturday, and then yesterday night he said he'd be down at 3pm and he'd text me and stuff..And again..Nothing!

Okay, i understand his sisters in hospital but i dunno whats wrong with her..He was there all day on saturday and yeah he told me that on msn and i understood, but today however he said he'd be down for 3 and text me and stuff and i haven't heard a dicky bird all day :growlmad:..I know he's probably in hospital but im so paranoid incase he's found someone else and he's cheating on me, and i know people probably think im being stupid but i dunno what else to think :(

And, if he tries and blames me for standing him up ill just say that i didn't know what was going on since i didn't get a text..Ohhh god i dunno im confused lol!


----------



## Georgie90

maybe you should take things a bit slower hun, not put so much pressure on your both x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah i agree with that too hun. I mean its been a week since you made it official, and i know you think you've met the man for you, but you need to make sure you dont rush things so that you actually see his bad side if you get me?? xx


----------



## pansylove

Yeah hun be careful. I know when you meet the right person you 'know' instantly - but it has only been a week so just take things easy. If you put tons of pressure on him in these early days then trust me he'll run a mile. 
Try and be as understanding as possible and back off a tinsy bit :)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Paranoia's an ass!...Nah we're fine now :) was talking to him earlier and as i said he's been in the hospital all day and couldn't get no money to see me..So its all gravy :)

Thanks ladies, ill keep that in mind =]..Ive told myself if this relationship dont work out..The whole of the male race can swivel..Im staying single lol :D


----------



## Sophie1205

I was gonna say what Georgie said. Take things slower and chill :) xxx


----------



## Georgie90

Just seems like your thinking a lot, its hard to beleive you have been together a week! If you say to him what you say to us he will run a mile! How old are you? When i had been with my OH a week, i think we saw each other once andd maybe phoned once a day...slooow doown! Was nowhere near thinking of him being `the one` you hardly know anything about him!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Georgie90 said:


> Just seems like your thinking a lot, its hard to beleive you have been together a week! If you say to him what you say to us he will run a mile! How old are you? When i had been with my OH a week, i think we saw each other once andd maybe phoned once a day...slooow doown! Was nowhere near thinking of him being `the one` you hardly know anything about him!

Im 20. Well we knew each other 7 years previous as we went to the same school..I dunno if that counts, smiling at each other everytime we crossed paths, but never really dare speak to him until like a week ago..Seems crazy :laugh2:

But yeah we're fine...Arghh damn the goddamn distance!!!..Why the hell do i pick the ones who live right far away? :rofl:..well i search farther a field i think..no one decent around my end lol!


----------



## Sophie1205

Totally agree with Georgie!
Enjoy the whole getting to know eachother phase and the relaxed and fun part of the relationship iykwim?? Dont get too serious!! I wish I was still in that fun part of the relationship, thats always the best time. Honestly hun just relax and just take things slow :D 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Lesleyyyyy, please will you change my username, from lottybump to Charlotteee!!

Thanksss xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Charlotteee said:


> Lesleyyyyy, please will you change my username, from lottybump to Charlotteee!!
> 
> Thanksss xxx

will do :thumbup: omgmy house is cold might have to get my cuddle snug out lol oh and boiler man never even rang yesterday :wacko: but i have hot water again lmao!! have done since saturday :wacko: but never no when its going to stop again ..

Met a twin mummie yesterday who lives down my street her Little boys are like 7and a halfmonths lol so not much between kyle and them.

time to :sleep: but :baby: would say :nope: lol :coffee:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Well, my weekends down to a tee this week. Finally seeing OH..We're either debating to go for a swim (and no i know what your all thinking  ) or just chill out in town and i dunno, im kinda self concious about myself in a swimming costume haven't worn one in years lol!

Im all alone in this house, mums gone out to some dumb voluntary thing..Im so bored lol!

Roll on Saturday ..Hope everyones well =)_


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm all alone too! Bored off my tits!
Gonna see OH today but he's one of them lazy buggers that sleeps in til like 1 so i've got a while yet ¬_¬

Oh did anyone watch that Too Old To Be A Mum? thing on BBC1 last night? What did you think?


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I read about that in the tv book, she had IVF At 57 :O..thats scary lol.

Omg omg, i just logged onto my ex's facebook a second ago, and low and behold he has a girlfriend :O, i never thought he'd get over me or even leave me the hell alone..Oh and his girlfriends a dog :rofl:..I can never go that far without saying something unkind about it haha..Ya know im in the right mind to message her and warn her what he's like when broken up with?..Hmmm, decisions, decisions


----------



## Charlotteee

Sweetheart leave it, your broken up. And if i was him i'd be annoyed that you'd logged into my account. If your happy with this guy, don't keep trying to find out what your ex is up to. It'll lead to heartbreak. Let her find out for herself x


----------



## Georgie90

Why would you wanna find out what you ex was up to when your so into this new guy? :shrug:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Why did you log on to your ex's account? :S


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Well, partly curiousity..Hurrah for facebook, i dunno i guess i just got bored and thought hey wonder what he's doin thesedays..And thats when i discovered it, i dont know his password or 'owt like that...

But kudo's to him for finding someone else to annoy, god have mercy on her soul if they do split up lol!


----------



## mandaa1220

Hun, he was probably just going through a rough time, breaking up and while he may not have handled it the best... if he's not bothering you now, don't instigate him to start.

You're happy, he's happy and that's all the matters... you should be happy that he has someone else and isn't bothering you. Perhaps he won't act the same if they break up... people can be different iykwim?


----------



## Booga

I agree... just leave him be! I don't think you'd like him snooping around your Facebook, eh? Maybe he will break up with his new gf at some point, and it's then that she'll see what a jerk he is :)

Besides, I'm sure your OH wouldn't want to know that you've been poking around your ex's Facebook anyway. It's best just to leave him well alone. It seems like you've got a great guy now!


----------



## lesleyann

Booga said:


> I agree... just leave him be! I don't think you'd like him snooping around your Facebook, eh? Maybe he will break up with his new gf at some point, and it's then that she'll see what a jerk he is :)
> 
> Besides, I'm sure your OH wouldn't want to know that you've been poking around your ex's Facebook anyway. It's best just to leave him well alone. It seems like you've got a great guy now!

finally added you to the list lol i new i had missed someone :dohh:


----------



## Booga

Ah, thank you! :D


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_I dunno' whats with me thesedays. And then one of my other ex's i was sort of seeing behind ex OH's back now has a girlfriend and he treats her much better than he treated me, i have no idea if it was just me, but that makes me just feel like crying..I didn't cheat on him once and i gave all i could get and that just sucks   had a bit of a cry, guility earlier :\..I mean we we're together for nearly 3 months and he never once brought me anything nice.

And he's probably been with that, Monstrocity that you call a girlfriend for like 2 weeks or somethin' and already he's brought her a necklace..Omg i dont get it ...

But hell to it, im kinda happy thesedays so not worth dwelling over i suppose  xxx

Oh and im so sorry if im like annoying anyone with my constant moaning about the male race, and thanks for all the comments =) xx_


----------



## Sophie1205

Hunnnnn!!!! one word... CHILL!!
Lol.

Look. Forget your ex. You're over. Don't go on his Facebook, dont care about what hes doing, who he's with, what he's buying blahhh blah blahhhh. Ok?? He's in the past now :hugs:

Now. Dont wanna sound harsh sweetie, but are you sure you've given yourself enough time to get over him before getting with someone else?? Everything seems so rushed. That cant be good for your mind. :hugs: xxx

Now as for meee. Apologies Ive been quiet for a few weeks. After the crap with OH I didnt feel like coming on here, but I'm ok now and now you cant get rid of meeee :rofl:

WTT question girlies. Ive stopped taking my pill and were using condoms. Do you think I should stay off it or go back on it?? I dunno when were gonna be TTC. Could be anytime.... whenever OH decides. Humph. But I mean I dont wanna go back on the pill because I want it to be easier to conceive when we do decide to TTC. But also I HATE condoms! They hurt me so bad :blush:

Ideas?? Opinions?? xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie i would say stay off of it, it gives your body chance to get back to normal :thumbup:


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'd stay off it too, give your body a chance to get back to normal so when ya TTC it'll be easier, you'll just have to have a chat with your OH to see when he wants to TTC & if it's relatively soon there won't be much point in going back on it anyway :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Everytime I ask him he just says dunno.
:cry:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_Thanks guys, god i really dont understand why i work myself into these frenzies? 

Anyway, to leave the moronic male race aside..I cant be bothered with college tomorrow, i really cant..Dont think im gonna have a deal of sleep tonight either, im just buzzing..Ive had 2 coffee's today when i have like 3/4 

Ive tried everything to sleep, any of you ladies have any tips for a good night sleep? _


----------



## xsophiexleax

MEN! So bloody indecisive!


----------



## Sophie1205

Have a hot bath.

I saw on some sleeping programme a while ago, that its not the rise in your body temp in the bath that makes you sleepy, its the drop in your body temp about an hour after you get out of the bath that makes you sleepy :hugs:

hope that helped??? x


----------



## Sophie1205

xsophiexleax said:


> MEN! So bloody indecisive!

your tellin me!! hahaaa. He decided the other week I had to come off my pill cuz he wanted to NTNP and 4 days later took it all away. Im talk to freely about it but it hurts like f*ck. 
Lol 

xxx


----------



## lesleyann

oh has fallen asleep on the sofa yet again.. Dogs KC pappers came though today with a 5gen family tree thingy and bloody hell postie had to knock on the door is blody A3 sized lol. 

Ordered some birthday pressents for Lo lol so now he has his jump and spin zedbra thingy, an Aqua draw, wooden puzzles, baby rubiz cube, ELC walk pad thingy possible winning a tool bench on ebay at 6am loland his birthdays not till may :haha:

well ima head off for the night.

Eightiesbirdx Leaves your ex's facebooks alone and heres a smile for you they may seem happy but who knows if they are,i we we have alllooked happy in a relationSHIT before so everyone thought we was happy :thumbup:

Sophie give you oh a kick up the ass lol tell him he needs to decide when he "thinks" would be a goodtime to start TCC considering it can take av 6-12months tocatch that spermy :thumbup:


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks hun I know but he doesnt get that lol 
Ive tried the whole when do you "think" thing and all I get is "I dunno. Ill just know when I'm ready" lol.
Bloody men!!! hehe I love him really, he was my hero yesterday <3 xx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> Thanks hun I know but he doesnt get that lol
> Ive tried the whole when do you "think" thing and all I get is "I dunno. Ill just know when I'm ready" lol.
> Bloody men!!! hehe I love him really, he was my hero yesterday <3 xx

lol bless him, Erm how about you say to him well if we start NTNP in april then it would take at lest 6months so thats october then 9months till baby turns up so june/july 2011 at the soonest lol show him even if you try now how far away baby #2 could be still :shrug:

MY oh kinda just lets me do what i want :wacko: To start with when Depo first ran out we used condoms but that just stopped happening without any talk about it.

Err feel icky today should probs have some breakfast but err hate the stuff lol


----------



## Sophie1205

thanks :)

I wish Jamie would let me just do what I want :rofl:

Ive tried talkin him into things like that but it seems to put him off further cuz he feels like im pressuring him haha. I cant win lol

Aww hope you feel better :hugs: xx


----------



## lesleyann

that sucks then you have a stubborn Jamie.. My jamie used to be stubborn still is on some things but on others he knows he wont win lol and he wants a big family so i guess that helps me. 

Mayeb then give him till april with no baby talk then in april ask him :wacko: men there a weird type aye. 

I had a yummy yummy cookie jamie cooked the other night feel better now lol postie turned up with a parcel but i went to the window instead of the door and he was watching my telly lol Ive spoken to him a few times lol 

The whole tidy house stopped on sunday but jamie finally got his finger out his ass and cleaned up a bit this morning are our little tiff last night.

Me .. Well i do as much as i can in the day while looking after a baby and all you done since sunday is come home from work and play your stupid game, bath Lo, eat dinner then game, then fall asleep on the bloody Sofa.

Him... Looks sad and sorry (then we went to bed) starts tidying at 6am this morning lol


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Sophie1205 said:


> Have a hot bath.
> 
> I saw on some sleeping programme a while ago, that its not the rise in your body temp in the bath that makes you sleepy, its the drop in your body temp about an hour after you get out of the bath that makes you sleepy :hugs:
> 
> hope that helped??? x

Oooh, thats interesting!..Thanks Sophie, yeah it did help a treat, was dead when i hit the pillow :rofl: :sleep: xx

Well, ive decided to try and give up coca cola since ive had a filling its kind of put me off for a while, but guilty as sin i had one today..But ones usually better than 2/3 i usually have..Im suprised my teeth aren't rotting yet :laugh2:

Im so looking forward to the weekend :D, have you ladies got anything planned? :) x


----------



## Sophie1205

Ohh Im badddd with Coke hun. I usually about 2 a day :blush:
Not much this weekend. My mums having Leo 2moro night so I'll probs just get some housework done. Then were going into Birkenhead on saturday to go get OH's glasses fixed because they got broke the other day (if you read my thread in GC you'll see why lol the fat lad the broke in stood on them grrrrr) And probs a bit of shopping. Got some Mothercare vouchers we need to use. One of them was off Georgie xxxx

Then to my mates babys birthday on sunday :) xx


----------



## Sophie1205

lesleyann said:


> that sucks then you have a stubborn Jamie.. My jamie used to be stubborn still is on some things but on others he knows he wont win lol and he wants a big family so i guess that helps me.
> 
> Mayeb then give him till april with no baby talk then in april ask him :wacko: men there a weird type aye.
> 
> I had a yummy yummy cookie jamie cooked the other night feel better now lol postie turned up with a parcel but i went to the window instead of the door and he was watching my telly lol Ive spoken to him a few times lol
> 
> The whole tidy house stopped on sunday but jamie finally got his finger out his ass and cleaned up a bit this morning are our little tiff last night.
> 
> Me .. Well i do as much as i can in the day while looking after a baby and all you done since sunday is come home from work and play your stupid game, bath Lo, eat dinner then game, then fall asleep on the bloody Sofa.
> 
> *Him... Looks sad and sorry (then we went to bed) starts tidying at 6am this morning lol*


Awww bless him! what a good Jamie you have hehe Mine doesnt even know theres a 6 in the morning :rofl:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

I have a lot going on in my head, i just feel like slicing it off :(...Why does everything have to be so bloody imperfect when it comes to me :growlmad: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Sophie1205

Whats up hun? xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Big hugs to eightiesbirdx :( x

Feeling super broody lately! Argh! Going shopping in Southampton tomorrow though, card's gonna take a battering i'm sure!


----------



## Sophie1205

Hahaha same here Sophielea. I dont even know what Im going out for my im lethal when i have my card on me lol! xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Oh god so am i :| it's soo bad!!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Sophie1205 said:


> Whats up hun? xx

Ohhh, just feeling really emotional and paranoid. I just dont understand it. Its mine and OH's 2 weeks today, and to be perfectly honest im paranoid about us already.

I know, i know im probably bein a silly pain in the arse worrying about nothin, but im genuinely scared he doesn't like me anymore and its making me proper cry :(..I haven't seen him for a week over and that was because he couldn't get any money and im getting really scared incase he's found someone else and he's put off seeing me tomorrow to go see her instead =(

Well, he said to me on msn earlier he was unwell, and ive been cheated on before and i just dont know whether to trust that excuse or not..I know i feel horrible for doubting him but, i just cant help it..Its always gonna be in the back of my mind :(


----------



## Sophie1205

:( hun its only been 2 weeks. 
Tbh, I think you let yourself get in too deep too soon =/

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Booga

I agree with Sophie1205 :( Give him and yourself a break, hon. It'll all work out if it's meant to 
:hugs:

Gosh, I'm kinda glad I'm out of work right now! If I was working, I'd probably have a credit card and/or a check card, and I'd watch my money float away just as easily as I'm typing this now! I'm worst with online shopping too lol


----------



## MyWildHeart

Hi everyone :) I'm Sian, 19 and WTT. Nice to meet you all, this forum seems full of lovely people x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

_I guess your right ladies, im being an idiot again lol..

Well today, ill try not to worry too much and busy myself with other things, hopefully he'll be better soon....

Cant believe im stuck in on a saturday and the suns shinin :\..Cleaning my room officially blows ass! lol D:_


----------



## Sophie1205

Get yourself involved in other things. Like dont focus ALL your attention on him! Play it cool, it works better that way ;)

Soooooooo everyone having a bangin saturday night?? :rofl: 
Im clearly not because I'm sat on here :dohh: 
So bored :( Heeelllpppp!

Whats everyone doing? xx


----------



## Strawberries

Mine is just thrilling... we were just meant to be snuggling up for a film as we're saving money just now; but OH is currently lying snoring beside me:haha:


----------



## lesleyann

went to look at sofa's had some lovely chicken and got mylil bro staying over but got some alchol for me lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Awww no fair :( I got no alcohol tonight lolll :)

x


----------



## lesleyann

lol me and little bro watching a movie.. Jamie snooring on the floor lmao!!!


----------



## Charlotteee

I babysat XD xx


----------



## lesleyann

little bro is now asleep also lol however im still watching the movie and drinking lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

Eightiesbirdx said:


> Sophie1205 said:
> 
> 
> Whats up hun? xx
> 
> Ohhh, just feeling really emotional and paranoid. I just dont understand it. Its mine and OH's 2 weeks today, and to be perfectly honest im paranoid about us already.
> 
> I know, i know im probably bein a silly pain in the arse worrying about nothin, but im genuinely scared he doesn't like me anymore and its making me proper cry :(..I haven't seen him for a week over and that was because he couldn't get any money and im getting really scared incase he's found someone else and he's put off seeing me tomorrow to go see her instead =(
> 
> Well, he said to me on msn earlier he was unwell, and ive been cheated on before and i just dont know whether to trust that excuse or not..I know i feel horrible for doubting him but, i just cant help it..Its always gonna be in the back of my mind :(Click to expand...

You got a lot of good advice on your thread, which you have chosen not to reply to. Saying things like _'Its mine and OH's 2 weeks today'_ is pretty crazy. You have been with 3 guys in 3 months, and with all of them been on a pregnancy forum, in WTT saying that you love each of them. 

I think you are too emotionally immature to be in a relationship right now. Especially if you are in your room crying over the fact you haven't seen him in a week, and you've only been with him two weeks. At the end of the day, he is a bloke that you hardly know. Not worth crying over. It sounds as though you might have self esteem issues if this is dragging you down so much, and you go from relationship to relationship without a break. You do not need someone in your life to make you feel valuable. You as a person are worth so much more.

Take a step back, and breathe. Look at this as if you were someone else, looking in. You need to find something else in life that you can be passionate about, that doesn't include a relationship. You need to stop being emotionally reliant on other people. They only person who makes you happy and sad, is you. You control your own emotions, no one else.

I think you need to take a break from WTT and especially a pregnancy forum. Again, this is way too much pressure not just on yourself but also any person you are with in future.


----------



## kittylady

I agree with rafwife, you need to think about this long and hard before you even think about WTT or pregnancy. Out of curiosity how old are you? I'm 20 and I've liked the idea of a baby since I was 14 but I had to find the someone for me before I even looked into the future of WTT and TTC. If he makes you feel like that imagine what kind of a father that would make him...


----------



## Charlotteee

I do agree with rafwife. I think if he knew you were feeling like this he would run a mile. I've been with Tom 18 months, and see him every weekend and it doesnt bother me if i miss a weekend.

We're getting a house soon. But you need to have people to see when you dont see him.
Like if i cant see my OH, i go out shopping or round town with my best friend. 
x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Kittylady, im 20 also..Will be 21 in like 4 months..

I dunno what to think thesedays, im probably not gonna even start thinking about children until im way into my mid 20's or even late 20's for that matter, the whole scenario running up to it is driving me apeshit!!.

I think the best thing i can do thesedays is to just focus on something else and try not to think too much into all this relationship lark!..

I haven't been in my journal yet..Might go check it out in a minute..Thanks for the advice...Again..:wacko:


----------



## Sophie1205

Totally agree with Rafwife hun.
Thats what I was trying to say about not focussing all your attention on him. Rafwife put it great, find something else you're passionate about x


----------



## Strawberries

Eightiesbirdx said:


> I think the best thing i can do thesedays is to just focus on something else and try not to think too much into all this relationship lark!..QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Lol. Took me a while to understand everything but now i finally do..Feel right thick now :blush:

I wonder what else i can focus on, im not that much of an interesting person where i have hobbies and what not coming out of my ears :laugh2:

I think i might, focus on learning my guitar..Ive had it for 7 months and i still cant play a note :rofl:

Thank you all very much :hugs: :hugs: and im sorry for driving everyone mad lol :D


----------



## hopeandpray

hey i dont write on this much. but im excited!:happydance: my OH spent the last 2 days minding his nieces by himself, they're 5 years old and 4 months. He did so well! he's been feeding, changing the baby etc and making the older girl dinner and even taught her how to play chess. I know this doesnt seem like a big deal but he hasnt ever babysat and he was really thrown in at the deepend and did so well. Really proud of him :cloud9: He's told me that he defo wants to wait another few years tho because 'babies are hard work' :dohh: how did he not know that already:rofl:


----------



## kittylady

I don't think they think about it as much, lol :)


----------



## lesleyann

Well i think my body is doing something :happydance: im getting TMI Brown spotting so thinking my period is on its way.

My new sofa turns up on tuesday, got the inlaws round for sunday dinner lol


----------



## pansylove

Strawberries said:


> Mine is just thrilling... we were just meant to be snuggling up for a film as we're saving money just now; but OH is currently lying snoring beside me:haha:

that always happens to me!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## xsophiexleax

That happens to me too!


----------



## pansylove

takes the piss a little bit - but the amount of times i've done it to him i can't argue!!
he's away until friday and i miss him SO much! :(


----------



## Sophie1205

This threads gone a bit quiet :( 
where is everyoneeee?? x


----------



## Sophie1205

well my good news anyway.. I FINALLY got my engagement ring back out the jewellers yesterday :happydance:
I got sent off to be resize 5 weeks ago :shock: Im SO happy to have it back :D


----------



## Strawberries

Yay, great news!


----------



## pansylove

Aw lovely :) does it usually take that long? I still have my £10 ring my OH gave me a long time ago when we had no money ( he proposed to me after we'd been together about 3 months.. when you know you know eh! ), but he has hinted at a new one for Valentines day :) 
I've said there's only one thing I want, and he said well lets hope I get it right then :)
Trouble is I'm a size 'I' so unless I get it resized I have to get a kids ring!! Haha. I don't want to wait 5 weeks!!
Sophie please tell me that was a one off wait :D


----------



## Sophie1205

an I??? bloody hell woman you must have dinky fingers!!! I'm a K, and I thought I was tiny lol! No hun it doesnt usually take that long (much to your relief hehe). I think it took so long with mine because the jewellers were it was bought from didnt have an actual jeweller on site so it had to be sent off to be resized special order :)

But if you take it somewhere which has a jeweller on site it should get done quicker :) xx


----------



## pansylove

ohhh thank gosh!!!! my fingers don't particularly look small I think I just have thin knuckles :haha:
what's your ring like? :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Well my OH has made a deal with me. If we were ever to get engaged, he wanted to do it when we had kids and had enough money to pay for a big wedding, so around 30. 9 years!!
BUT - as motivation for me to shift my 2 stone i put on whilst on implanon, he said if i lose that 2 stone we can get engaged now :happydance: i need your motivation girlys!! xx


----------



## Strawberries

You can do it! Just think about that gorgeous ring at the end of it! :D


----------



## Sophie1205

Heres my ring hun:
https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/P25-12-09_0856-1.jpg

I love it soooooo much <3

xx

ETA: its white gold. and its so lovely because if you look properly its a round diamond with a square setting which is good cuz i couldnt decide wether i wanted a round or square cut diamond so OH chose a PERFECT one for me xx


----------



## pansylove

awwww that's lovely!! really good idea for the diamond <3
i want a white gold one too :) i think i want a chunky band though, i'm too scared of breaking it !!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

thanks :) 

yeah I know what u mean I get scared im gonna break mine but they're really strong. I love the thickness of my ring, its just perfect for my fingers. and my wedding ring will just be a totally plain white gold band, so that my engagement ring stands out :) xx


----------



## Strawberries

Gorgeous ring Sophie :) and off topic but how on earth do you manage to keep those nails so perfect without breaking them?!


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks :D


you know my nails are fake dont you hun??? lol theyre acrylics. My real nails are too weak and do break all the time hehe xxx

ETA: also, acrylics are strong :) ive only ever broken one once and it was just the corner of the nail because I hit my hand on something by accident xx


----------



## Strawberries

Yes I know they're fake lol, I'm not that daft:winkwink: but I'd still break mine in about a minute I think:dohh:


----------



## Sophie1205

:rofl:
have you had them done before hun? honestly theyre really strong! xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I want some done but i have good nails of my own that grow real quick so i dont wanna ruin them, but my nails always look dead tacky xx


----------



## Strawberries

No I've not had them done before, but I have a 50% off voucher for a salon in town :) might book an appointment today; you've convinced me!


----------



## MiniReed

can you put me down for 2011.
Tasha 18 TTC #1


----------



## Sophie1205

Go for it hun!! Make sure you show us some pics of your nails when you get them done :D I need mine doing again very soon. Ive got clear tips at the min and because my real nails have grown underneath you can see them through the tips, doesnt look nice. Cant afford to get them re done at the min though :rofl:


----------



## Strawberries

Must remind myself not to go 'baby clothes browsing' again!:dohh:


----------



## pansylove

Welcome Tasha :) 

I had nail extensions once a few years ago for my Mums wedding, and I haaaaated it! I couldn't even work out how to wipe when I went to the toilet!! 
They look SO nice but I just can't deal with them!


----------



## Sophie1205

:rofl: :rofl:
thats hilarious!!! I have them done so often I'm used to them. It is hard the first time you get them done, I couldnt do my buttons or jeans up when I first had them done years ago. I'm used to having them now. 

:hugs: strawberries. that's my equivalent of looking in the pregnancy forums. I hate myself for it cuz I get so jealous :cry:


----------



## Strawberries

pansylove said:


> I had nail extensions once a few years ago for my Mums wedding, and I haaaaated it! I couldn't even work out how to wipe when I went to the toilet!!
> They look SO nice but I just can't deal with them!

:rofl:


----------



## Sophie1205

whats everyone doing tonight then? wheres lesleyann?? shes been quiet on this thread for a while xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Im sat in bed, on the laptop wondering if oh's housemates are gonna come back in at 3am and put the music on really loud as usual :dohh:
But we're gonna watch lost in a minute :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh hope they dont charlotte lol! 
Im just boreeeeeed as usual :) x


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah me too :cry1:
Lol, put a film on or something with a nice hot chocolate xx


----------



## Sophie1205

:hugs:
you know what I literally dont have the energy to move right now. Im sooo exhausted, Leo has clung to me literally all day! Lol xx


----------



## lesleyann

im still here lol just been busy lately, got a new sofa so tons of moving stuff and tidying plus decorating the living lol 

Having a valentines dinner tonight since got to go to oh's parents tomorrow and go pick up our laptop from a mates since she is fixing it for us lol 

Plus was round next doors last night lol his mate shaun fell asleep in his bedroom then we went home then Oh was chucking up out our bedroom window since he could no make it to the bathroom to see maty nextdoor going out in a taxi then shaun pissing out next doors bedroom window lol had 3ton of gravel turn up for maty next door at 8am this morning and his still not home.


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh dear! lol

Im doing our valentines dinner 2moro night when the baby is in bed. Only doing enchildas though. But I'm gonna bake some fairy cakes and decorate them with love hearts. Howevveeeeerr, i wanted to put pink icing on them and my nan came back with BLUE icing :dohh: I didnt have the heart to tell her it was wrong. Blue valentines cakes it is then! :rofl:


----------



## Strawberries

Sophie, your nana's so cute!


----------



## Sophie1205

I know bless her heart. lol
I ended up not using her blue icing anyway :rofl:
I made my owm icing =D butter icing. Its soooooo nice and I got a pink food dye =D
I'll show you a pic of my cakes in a bit. I'm so proud of them hehe xx


----------



## bodacious

Not to totally change the subject but df brought up TTC all by himself today! I'M so excited! I thought he was just playing along to shut me up but we went shopping and he kept picking stuff out dodge future lo! made my day.


----------



## lesleyann

Went to Oh's Parents for dinner yesterday and found out aslong at the MIL can get the time off which she finds out today, Today they will be booking a holiday to spain for in july and Pay for me, Oh and Lo to go aswell as for the 3 passports, and most things while we are there. :happydance:


----------



## Charlotteee

Aww thats fantastic hun. I wanna go away this year. See if she'll sneak me in :haha: jokes.

We cant go anywhere cos saving for our bond on a rented house xx


----------



## lesleyann

awww im quite lucky i guess this year.

June Camping
July Spain
September Butlins lol


Ill put you in my suitcase lmao :haha:

How big of a bond you got to save?

Our deposit was £595 i think :dohh:


----------



## Strawberries

Wow Lesleyann, busy summer for you :) will these be Kyle's first holidays?


----------



## lesleyann

Strawberries said:


> Wow Lesleyann, busy summer for you :) will these be Kyle's first holidays?

No they wont be his been to butlins for a couple of days in aug last year and we went any to butlins for 5days in october, But it will be his first camping trip and first holiday aboard lol 

So now im on a mission to lose weight and firm and lose some mummy tummy, Well due to the holidays and the fact my doctor told me i was fat at 5ft5 and 11stone :dohh:


----------



## Strawberries

I saw your thread about that:growlmad: totally rediculous, you've just have a baby for god's sake!! I hope this doesn't give you a complex hun:hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i've been looking and most places are charging about £500

And yes please, im on a diet too so come June/July i'll be thin enough to fit in your suitcase :haha:
xx


----------



## pansylove

silly ladies and your diets. "you look best when you're comfortable in your own skin" ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNYCBpZ_ZxY&feature=related

:)


----------



## Charlotteee

Well my diet is so i get my engagment ring. I keep moaning about putting two stone on so other half said if i lose it and stop moaning he'll get me an engagement ring, I only have 1st 5lb to lose now :happydance: xx


----------



## pansylove

did u watch the vid i posted? :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Not yet, cant watch it at work. Will watch it at weekend :thumbup: xx


----------



## pink_bow

:hi: girls, just thought I would introduce myself.

Im 20 years old, me and my partner are going to wait til 2011/12 before we start to try for a baby. I want to change jobs and my OH might be losing his job so now is not a good time.
Plus we could do with find our dream home 1st.
Looking forward to getting to know you all :D

x


----------



## pansylove

Hiya, welcome! :)


----------



## Strawberries

This seems to have gone missing a bit so I'm bumping it back up to page 1 :)

How was everyone's weekend? x


----------



## Sophie1205

Boring as usual hahaa!! You? xx


----------



## Strawberries

Same. I'm off work now but I don't know what to do with myself lol.


----------



## Sophie1205

Awww I'm like that everyday :rofl: 
Leo's quite happy just playing with his toys so I'm like hmmmmmm. Ive started going to more groups for something to do though. 

Ohhh ladies things are really getting me down sooo bad. I wanna be pregnant!!!!! Urgently. I feel like crying when I flick through the preg forums. 

My SIL is pregnant again (shes like 16 wks or something and has a 10 month old...) and its DOING MY HEAD IN!!! Anyone else get like this? x


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies. I thought I would join. :)

I'm 18 and OH and I will hopefully TTC #3 in Late 2010/2011. Not entirely sure since we're waiting to hear back about a job. Getting married on November 11, 2011, so we'll have to time TTC around that, too.

And I go crazy when I go through the pregnancy forums or talk to one of my friends who's pregnant. It's a tough time, being in WTT.


----------



## lesleyann

hey welcome everyone new people added :flower:

Weekend we had a huge pre-spring spring clean lol

filling out passport forms which is crap tp apply for Kyles if me and Oh where born after Dec 1982 we also have to put our parents detail on it WTF!!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

thats ridiculous! why's that?? xx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> thats ridiculous! why's that?? xx

to prove your british lol as far as i can tell anyway


----------



## Strawberries

Sophie1205 said:


> Ohhh ladies things are really getting me down sooo bad. I wanna be pregnant!!!!! Urgently. I feel like crying when I flick through the preg forums.
> x

Same, I've banned myself from them. Everytime I think about it I could actually cry. We had a chance this month from an oopsie but I'm 100% that I'm not; I don't have any of the symptoms I had last time:nope:. Gutted:cry: x


----------



## Charlotteee

I passed my theory test :happydance: and i came on today. Woop, was 3 days lates :cry: i was soo hoping to be preggers x


----------



## xsophiexleax

Congrats on the theory test! :D

I get a bit sad flicking through the preg forums too but I still do it anyway :haha:


----------



## Sophie1205

well done charlotte!!

yeah I always look at bump pics then really regret it. I want a bump again so bad :cry:

xx


----------



## Strawberries

Well done Charlotte :) did you find it hard? I thought it was and I came out to everyone going 'how wasy was that?' and I was like 'um..yeah':blush:


----------



## Charlotteee

I tought it was pretty easy tbh aswell lol xx


----------



## Strawberries

I've yet to find someone who agrees with me lol. I must just be daft.


----------



## Sophie1205

Strawberries what do you mean hun? That you didn't find it easy??

If that's what you mean my OH really struggled with his theory. Took him 3 times to pass it xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Yeah I found it quite difficult- there was alot of questions that I thought two options could be right and just had to guess. Just glad I passed and never have to do it again lol.


----------



## Sophie1205

I know what you mean! I dont drive but I helped Jamie study for his and there are a lot of questions that are quite ambiguous and 2 options could be right! He failed his practical first time but hes got it again on 17th March so fingers crossed he passes! Have you passed your practical?? xx


----------



## Strawberries

Oooh 17th is lucky because it's St Patricks day :) he'll pass. Yep I passed mine last summer. Are you planning to take lessons?

Edit: My thousandth post! lol


----------



## DJ987

I have my practical test a week on Fri.. argh! I failed first time so am so scared it will happen again!


----------



## Sophie1205

Ahh well done strawberries :) hehe. I hope he does pass.
No Im not yet. We cant really afford to have both of us driving. When I get a job and I can afford to Im sure I will :)

Ooh good luck DJ987! Hope you pass :hugs:


----------



## DJ987

Sophie1205 said:


> Ahh well done strawberries :) hehe. I hope he does pass.
> No Im not yet. We cant really afford to have both of us driving. When I get a job and I can afford to Im sure I will :)
> 
> Ooh good luck DJ987! Hope you pass :hugs:

Thanks :) I'm really nervous this time! :wacko:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have good news ladies! My OH and I have finally picked a date! On October 1st, we get to start NTNP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Omg aidensxmomma you're gonna have your hands full! Great news though :D

Dw Strawberries my friend has taken his theory test 3 times and hasn't passed it yet!


----------



## BButterflies

Hi everyone, I have been looking around the site for a while so I thought i'd post. I don't know if I am classed as waiting to try but me and my OH have been together for 2.5 years and have lived together for 4 months (it feels longer cos I moved in in July 09 and he didn't join me properly (just weekends until Oct. )

I think we both feel we have found the one, and he knows how excited I am about having children but he doesn't see it happening for another 9 years (when he is 30 ) :sad1: I definately see the sense in waiting but not that long, so if we last I hope to start ttc in 2016. Will just have to pursuade the OH when the time comes. I am 19 and he is nearly 21 btw.

I used to be on the pill but came off it in January, we were using condoms but have stopped using them and are using the withdrawal method along with me following my cycle / checking CF and being aware of when I am ovulating.

I know hormonal contraception is more reliable but I really don't like it. We have spoken about what we would do if i did get pregnant and we would both definately keep our child and just get on with it/be happy about it, but we want to be better placed for our future first.

I am sooooooooooooo broody though it is unreal.

I am at a top university and there is soo much pressure / expectancy for you to just get a degree, get a massively demanding job, make loadddddsss of money and maybe have kids when your 35 wealthy and successful but thats not how I see my life at all!!!

For me having children is a massive part of my life, bigger than all that and I do NOT want to be over 30 when I start having children!!!

Anyway, helllo to everyone!


----------



## Ablaski17

heyy can ya add me? My name is Allison me and husband had our first december 18th 2009 =] ....we would like them close together yeah go ahead and call us crazyyy ! haha ....but we are going to try between august and november of 2010 haha soo I guess just put me down for a range ! if anyone else is trying around that time lemme no i would like buddy!


----------



## lesleyann

freaked out this morning when i woke up i had a baby dream....

MC = 2weeks before i found out i was pregnant i had a dream i would be pregnant at camping ** well i had a MC just before camping **

Kyle = few weeks before i found out i was pregnant i had a dream i would have a baby and my baby would turn 1 on my Ohs 21st, Well My Lo will be 1 two days before my Oh's 21st....

Last night i had a dream that for some reason due to spotting and no periods i had a scan and it showed a 24/25week baby 

:shrug:


----------



## Charlotteee

Okkaaaayyy thats freaky, and will be freaky if true, but you've been on depo??


----------



## xsophiexleax

How weird would that be?!


----------



## pansylove

HI :) I seem to have been away from the forum for a while. But I'm back :) heellooo hello!!


----------



## lesleyann

Charlotteee said:


> Okkaaaayyy thats freaky, and will be freaky if true, but you've been on depo??

yeah but its not 100% people do fall on it :shrug: plus if i was say 24weeks right now i was only on depo for 6months = 24 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Strawberries

Oooh freaky, do you think it could be true?


----------



## lesleyann

Strawberries said:


> Oooh freaky, do you think it could be true?

No i dont think so currently im taking more as an advance warning maybe to be careful as when i lest expect it i may end up pregnant :shrug:

It was really weird though since the reason i had a scan was due to spotting lack of period but for some reason was not getting a + on pregnancy test so they did a scan to check on everything and found a baby lol Im thinking by my family Experince it must of been a girl since i was not showing and my mum never showed with me and so far ive pretty much followed the family "pregnancy rules" lol 

I guess it was extra weird to me since ive got no period, had spotting and - lol even though ive been on depo :haha:

Pregnancy is not the only time ive had predictive dreams though :dohh: i once had a dream i was arguing with my mum in a door way **which i had never seen before** 6months later i was having that arguement in that door way ***my Ex's House ** lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

That is crazy about the dreams! Crazy in a good way though. :)


----------



## Booga

Bleh. I hate talking to my mom :( She kicked me out two months ago, and I've been staying at my grandparents' house 3000 miles away. We talk occasionally, but no matter how the conversation goes I'm always left feeling like something's missing...

Anyway, that would be pretty crazy if you turned out to be preg! Unlikely, so very crazy!
OH and I haven't seen each other (except on Skype) since December, so no way I could be :haha: Bummer though for me! I got to babysit my cousin's little half sister who turned three in December. She's a doll! I definitely want one of my own now


----------



## Zoex89x

Hey im Zoe and im 20yrs old.i have a lil girl scarlett who is 3 months and me and my DH are goin to start ttc in feb 2011 xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

So, my OH and I changed our TTC date. We're not going to start trying until November 2011. We were going to start trying October of this year, but after a serious discussion about it all, we decided to hold off until we get married. It's for the better, and I know this, but it's so hard to wait!



Zoex89x said:


> Hey im Zoe and im 20yrs old.i have a lil girl scarlett who is 3 months and me and my DH are goin to start ttc in feb 2011 xx

Welcome to BnB! Hope you enjoy your time with us here! :flower:


----------



## Booga

Hello, Zoe!

My OH and I can't start TTC until after we get married, as he's joining the Navy... which means we have two months to wait! Hehe.


----------



## xcmjstaax

Hi everyone... Don't know if I can just stick my nose in and post here.

But I'm Charlotte, I'm 19 and I have a son Noah who is nearly and year and a half (eek!) and my OH and I are hoping to TTC in 2014 when I've finished uni.

OH is a newly qualified teacher and I'm doing history and politics at uni, have no idea what to do afterwards! 

Nice to meet you all. *waves*

=]


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave: Hi Charlotte.

Im Charlotte too :) xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Course you can hun! welcome :D xx


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Hello!! WAVES!!! You can add me to the list...! I am long time wtt'er!! currently 20 and wanting to ttc september 2014 :D xx Hi to all the other wtt'ers by the way :D


----------



## Jazwoo

Hello to all, would love to join in! Currently 19, 20 in a few months and am WTT...waiting rather impatiently! SIL is pregnant with baby no 3 and i just sooo want that! Hopefully TTC in next few years after I finish my health care course 

Glad I'm not alone in this :)


----------



## xcmjstaax

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome =]

How is everyone tonight?

Oh and Charlotteee- great name! :p

=]


----------



## aidensxmomma

My day's going well. OH and I took the kids shopping and I had a doctor appointment. Nothing that was all the much fun, but it was something to do. lol. Currently we're at OH's sister's house, just relaxing. 

I've finally realized OH is right and that we should wait until after we're married, but I hate waiting. But OH made a good point in saying that this will be my last time going through this so I should enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## pansylove

HELLO EVERYONE :) we're growing!!!! good times :)


----------



## xcmjstaax

aidensxmomma said:


> I've finally realized OH is right and that we should wait until after we're married, but I hate waiting. But OH made a good point in saying that this will be my last time going through this so I should enjoy it while it lasts.

This is the same position I'm in. My OH is right we need to wait until I've finished uni so we have two wages behind us and ideally I would like to be married before we TTC again. But I'm just so damn broody now!!

I have to keep telling myself that it's not THAT long until we start TTC and it'll all be worth the wait when we do. But I do wish time would hurry up and fly by a little quicker...

Had a really rubbish day today, got out of uni and found that someone had slashed one of my tyres so had to ask my tutor and OH to come and rescue me as I had Noah so I couldn't change it by myself. About 20 people who I knew drove past and no one stopped to help. Noah was going crazy because he doesn't like being coped up in the car seat but we had to stay there because I have the only key for the car. We've finally just got in so plan is to have a nice bath I think!

Sorry for the really long post and mini rant!!

Hope everyone is okay

=]


----------



## Booga

Being busy with uni and a little one time should fly by for you, xcmjstaax! It sucks to hear about your tire though. I got a flat tire driving to school last summer, but fortunately my OH was already on campus to help me out!

Hope all's well for you and all the other ladies on here!

:D


----------



## bodacious

Update: we are officially NTNP as of right now and we will move to TTC in a month or 2!


----------



## xcmjstaax

bodacious said:


> Update: we are officially NTNP as of right now and we will move to TTC in a month or 2!

Ohhh exciting!! I hope you get your bfp before too long! 



You'd think I would be really busy with uni and running around after Noah (who I swear is THE most energetic toddler ever)... But I always seem to have time to think about TTC, even when I dont have to time to do my assignments and the housework!! Mind I shouldn't be complaining at all...

Hope everyone is okay this evening!

=]


----------



## aidensxmomma

bodacious said:


> Update: we are officially NTNP as of right now and we will move to TTC in a month or 2!

Congrats! It must be exciting!

I can't wait until I get to NTNP. Hehe. 

xcmjstaax - I have a toddler (who is probably as energetic as yours) and a 6 month old, I'm going to college full-time and I still find time to think about TTC, too.


----------



## KrisKitten

mmmm ok so im going into feeding rooms when im out shopping and people are popping all over the place and im suddenly realising how big my little guys getting and how iccle newborn babys are....so im broody :haha:
Can i pretty please join you ladies?
Me and OH want 2...ideally a girl next time but id still be happy with a little boy...but we cant TTC till wev got a place of our own and my degree and his Leccy course is done...so we're looking at like 5 years?
:sad2::sad2::sad2:
Im loving my little boy but i hate that theres gonna be a chunky age gap between him and the next....
So yeh, can i maybe join for WTT 2015???
omg, thats so far away....:cry: xxxx


----------



## bodacious

OH has decided he doesn't want to wait until after the wedding to start TTC- he wants to start now! I'm on for June/July 10 but you can take me off now. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Good luck TTC!


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave: Hi Kris!!! Welcome to the horrible waiting period.

Good luck bodacious. Im jealous :growlmad: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

good luck!
Hopefully hear the pitter patter of tiny bodacious feet soon! :haha:

hallooo charlotte :mrgreen: xxx


----------



## lesleyann

right ive think ive updated most of the list if ive missed you please remind me haha 

Been very busy looking after an Ill me and an Ill baby :coffee:


----------



## Sophie1205

Lesley I have a year now if that helps?? can you put me in 2011, i have no month though. xxxxx


----------



## e-wah

Hey everyone . . im 19 and WTT till i finish my childcare course . . .which is this summer . . . :) :) . .so hopefully ttc later this year . . :) :) . .


----------



## Sophie1205

Welcome :D x


----------



## e-wah

Anyone else due to TTC in summer 2010 .. . :happydance:


----------



## e-wah

oh and Bodacious . .good luck . . :thumbup:

Hopefully i wont be too far behind you . .:hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## pansylove

Summer officially starts end of March doesn't it?
I'm TTC soon, have to be in my job 1.5 months to qualify for maternity pay so just waiting for that! I have got the job just waiting to sign the contract and then the clock starts ticking :) so, soon!!! HOPEFULLY!!!!!! :) x


----------



## e-wah

yeah i suppose it does . .:blush:

but my summer is officially startin wen i finish my end of year exams . .
so middle of May for me. . :happydance:

sooooo exicted . . :baby:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bodacious

Thanks everyone! Good luck to you all! Hope to see you in TTC soon!


----------



## lesleyann

updated again :thumbup:

Got my adviser meeting later for college am trying to get into midwifery.


----------



## Georgie90

hi everyone, Im back :)

did you all miss me :blush:

It was so so good to take a break girls, i obviously still have that ache but a lots happened since I had gone and i can say im not AS bad...im just concentrating on a year at a time and getting my own place...things arent going to well with OH at the moment either but :wacko:

just wanted to say hi to you all, xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Georgie90 said:


> hi everyone, Im back :)
> 
> did you all miss me :blush:
> 
> It was so so good to take a break girls, i obviously still have that ache but a lots happened since I had gone and i can say im not AS bad...im just concentrating on a year at a time and getting my own place...things arent going to well with OH at the moment either but :wacko:
> 
> just wanted to say hi to you all, xxx

welcome back hun :hugs:


----------



## Strawberries

aw Georgie welcome back! I was wondering where you'd went :)


----------



## Georgie90

:blush: had a little time out hun, was well needed...feel a lot more posative in myself now! My head was all over the place!
xx


----------



## Strawberries

Sometimes I think I should take a break from here too, never manage it though:blush: 

Glad you're feeling a bit better:hugs:


----------



## Georgie90

just gonna keep a low profile nowdays but know i can come speak to my WTT girls xx


----------



## Strawberries

What does your ticker mean if you don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Sooo glad you're back Georgie :hugs: I missed you on here. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

is your ticker till your 21st Georgie?? xxx


----------



## Georgie90

;) it is my love and something else...


----------



## Strawberries

Married? TTC? A holiday? :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I don't know if I mentioned this, but OH and I have pushed out TTC back until 2014. :( We're waiting until I'm done with college and get a job before we try. It'll be a long wait, but well worth it in the end: OH agreed that if we wait until I have a good job, we can have 4 instead of 3!


----------



## Sophie1205

Have you told me before Georgie? Or is it something new? Telll meeeeee :lol:


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey can you put me on the list were gunna try this year between sept and nov!


----------



## Georgie90

i havent told anyyyone ;)

you will have to wait and see in 14months :D


----------



## Strawberries

I'm way to impatient for that! :)


----------



## Georgie90

Its nothing exciting! Xx


----------



## Sophie1205

I'm intruigeeeeeedddd!!! x


----------



## Georgie90

Lol!

Its just when I will ahve enough money to buy something!

Been saving for ages for and ticks one 'to do' off my WTT list xx


----------



## lesleyann

have not been on the past few days..... Got my tattoo last night :thumbup:

Jamie got half of his new tribal on saturday lol Got to go back next week or so so get mine filled to the line since mine went pretty swollen, and Jamie had to stop half way though


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh Georgie is it your bug??

Aww can we see ur tattoo lesley? my jamie is getting his tattoo on saturday :) xx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> Oh Georgie is it your bug??
> 
> Aww can we see ur tattoo lesley? my jamie is getting his tattoo on saturday :) xx

yeah sure, it took about 3 hours.. got to go back next week to make sure its gone all the way to the lines if not got to get a bit more filling... My jamie got part of his tribal done on saturday


----------



## lesleyann

Ok heres pictures from last night..

When my Oh gets home ill get him to take a new one, and ill take a picture of jamies..

First one is just the outline and part filled, Second one is done
 



Attached Files:







Part way though.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7









done.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sophie1205

WOW! bloody ell that must have took ages. how long did it take? did it hurt? mines only tiny haha!

It looks fab hun! x


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> WOW! bloody ell that must have took ages. how long did it take? did it hurt? mines only tiny haha!
> 
> It looks fab hun! x

about 3 hours lol its my first aswell parts of it hurt quite badly other parts where fine...

I took my Ds with me though and completed the game lol took my mind off it for a while..

Oh is having his second his first is Lo's name on his lower arm. Oh was having his done for 3 hours and its not done but since he is getting a tribal to keep it from going gray the guy had to keep going over it with a mag ( needle that splits at the bottom into like i think it was 6-8 needles ) lol


----------



## Georgie90

soph? bug?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Pram?? xxx


----------



## Georgie90

nooo babe!

sorry i was like bug huh?!

thats not coming till i eventually get preganant...im not that insane :D

xxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

:rofl:

Ohhh ok! I wanna know what it is you can buy then lol. Guess we'll see next year then :lol:

Oh Lesley did you get a pic of Jamie's tattoo? Ill put on up of my Jamies on sat :) xx


----------



## Georgie90

i may be weird but not buying stuff for an imaginary baby weird :D


----------



## Sophie1205

:rofl: awww I know :) xx


----------



## Georgie90

:)


----------



## lesleyann

nope sorry by the time i remembered he had smoothered it in savlon lol :dohh:


----------



## Sophie1205

haha! its ok :) Aww xx


----------



## pansylove

Do we all have Jamie's!?!!!


----------



## Sophie1205

I think there is 3 of us with Jamies? xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Mines a Tom :)


----------



## Sophie1205

:lol:

Love the hair Charlotte!


----------



## Charlotteee

Thankyouuu :) x


----------



## Georgie90

loving the hair charlotte, i had mine dyed Monday, its not as bright red as yours but still really red for me!

xx


----------



## pansylove

my hair is purple :) i'm guna change my pic now so ya'll can see :)


----------



## pansylove

done done done :) you can kinda see it! ish.


----------



## Charlotteee

Georgie90 said:


> loving the hair charlotte, i had mine dyed Monday, its not as bright red as yours but still really red for me!
> 
> xx

Thanks hun. I bleached mine first, cos i have dark hair naturally so i put the bleach on for about 2 hours and it went white lol, then put the red on xx


----------



## Georgie90

ooo see i was dark and then put red on so thats probably why!

your very brave!
xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I was dreading it haha. Thought i was gonna turn into a carrot top :dohh: xx


----------



## Georgie90

haha! aw bless u!

it looks nice tho!
xx


----------



## pansylove

finally changed my pic! i dyed mine purple from bleach as well :)


----------



## nikileigh

hi everyone! 
wondered if i could join this! im 20 and wanting to start tryin wen iv had my implant out on 1st of april


----------



## Sophie1205

Hi & welcome hun :) xx


----------



## xcmjstaax

Haven't posted here for a while... Hope everyone is okay.

Having a rough time at the moment because I have a stinking cold and loads of time to sit around and contemplate TTC... Just felt really down today because I have such a long wait ahead! 

But enough moaning, Charlotteee and Pansylove, both of your hair look fabulous! I wish I had the guts to do something more interesting with mine!

=]


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> haha! its ok :) Aww xx

I have new pictures :thumbup: I will upload tonight baby permitting :haha:


----------



## lesleyann

pictures of mine and jamies tattoo's from last night 


Jamies Kyle Was done last year.

Jamies Tribal wasd done last saturday 3Hours 20Mins not finished yet.

My Stars, 30 in total 3Hours Last Sunday *mothers day pressie*
 



Attached Files:







16032010193.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5









18032010197.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









18032010198.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sophie1205

Wowww :) you both have great tattoo's! 

Jamie gets his 2moro at 5pm :) I'm gonna get my fixed soon hopefully because it looks more like Lea than Leo :( xx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> Wowww :) you both have great tattoo's!
> 
> Jamie gets his 2moro at 5pm :) I'm gonna get my fixed soon hopefully because it looks more like Lea than Leo :( xx

whats he getting ?

Once im done having babies im going to get there names somewhere or ive got 5 Big stars not full i might colour pink or blue or put K and then others in each one i duno yet lol


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww that sounds nice :) 

Hes just gettin Leo and his date of birth down his arm :) xx


----------



## xcmjstaax

lesleyann said:


> pictures of mine and jamies tattoo's from last night
> 
> 
> Jamies Kyle Was done last year.
> 
> Jamies Tribal wasd done last saturday 3Hours 20Mins not finished yet.
> 
> My Stars, 30 in total 3Hours Last Sunday *mothers day pressie*


I love the stars on your back! Plus your OH's tattoo with Kyle is really cute as well. I'd suggest it to my OH but he's far too much of a whimp!


----------



## Sophie1205

Right, heres OH's tattoo he got done today:

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/26753_372159033217_726318217_361889.jpg\


I had mine touched up because I wasnt happy with it. here it is when it was originally done: (the O looks like an A, so it looks like Lea :( )

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/DSC00360.jpg

here it is today. he tried to make it look less like an A but I think it still looks like Lea :(

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo120/Sophie_1205/26753_372157388217_726318217_361885.jpg


----------



## lesleyann

have to say it does a bit hun have you thought about turning the flick on the O into a Kiss X


----------



## Sophie1205

I did think that but then it may look a bit like Leox lol. Im so annoyed about it :( x


----------



## Charlotteee

Sophie i just asked OH and he said it says Leo :lol: x


----------



## Sophie1205

Oohh thanks!! Did you not tell him before hand what it was meant to say? xx


----------



## Charlotteee

:nope: I just said what do you think this says and he said Leo :) xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Oh well thats good then :D xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

On the topic of tattoos (one of my favorite topics, by the way :thumbup: ) I just got my second one done on Friday. :) I have Aiden's name and birthdate on my left shoulder and just got Mady's done on my right. I'll take a picture and put it up later. I've already got my third one planned and hope to get it done for my birthday. I want to get a pair of angel wings that says forever loved and missed around it. It's for the baby that I lost. I figured both of my living children got their names on me, my angel baby deserves something too. :)

And Sophie - I asked my OH what your tattoo said and he said Leo also. :flower:


----------



## Georgie90

soph, why did they do the flick on it!

its very pretty by the way!

i asked Terry what is says and he said 'why do you want a tattoo of a girls name on your wrist!' TWIT, im like its Sophie's...he says so it says Leo then...and looks at me like im mad!

i also reckon you should haxe a 'x' put on the end...but i also think you should colour the heart in! but thats only because my hearts pink! haha! 

its a very gorgeous tattoo!

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

aidensxmomma said:


> I want to get a pair of angel wings that says forever loved and missed around it. It's for the baby that I lost.


I'm getting one either on my wrist or foot, i want either footprints or some angel wings. With 10.12.09 and a kiss underneath it xx

Or a lily, cos thats what she would have been called if she'd been a girl - i like to think she was x


----------



## Georgie90

Charlotteee said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> I want to get a pair of angel wings that says forever loved and missed around it. It's for the baby that I lost.
> 
> 
> I'm getting one either on my wrist or foot, i want either footprints or some angel wings. With 10.12.09 and a kiss underneath it xx
> 
> Or a lily, cos thats what she would have been called if she'd been a girl - i like to think she was xClick to expand...


im getting hearts on my wrist to symbolise each one of my angels.:hugs:.xx


----------



## KrisKitten

You ladies are so brave!
Im far too much of a wimp for a tatt lol, also i change my mind and style every 10 minutes so a week later guaranteed id regret it lol
Beautiful pictures tho,
soph i think the 2nd pic does look more like leo than lea 
xxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Thank you hun! i feel really upset over it that it doesnt look like leo :( 
but thanks im glad you think it looks like Leo :hugs: xx


----------



## KrisKitten

aw i can imagine :hugs:
I agree the first one deffo looked like lea, lol for a sec i thought that was the pic of the touched up one and thought :nope:
lol
but then i saw the next and that looks like leo with a flick imo xxxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Thanks! well the way i see it really is if you know me you know it says Leo :lol: xx


----------



## Charlotteee

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs410.snc3/24781_379698029126_743864126_3661900_7708852_n.jpg

Got mine :thumbup: I got it on tuesday. I'll post a better picture tonight now its starting to scab over :sick:


----------



## lesleyann

very nice hun and ooo the scabbing is horrible lol mine iched horribly :growlmad:


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine wasn't too bad on the one on my back - i kept picking it though :dohh:
And this ones ok so far. I just keep putting vaseline on it xx


----------



## lesleyann

lol i have not picked mine well the scabs off now anyway but yeah lol best part of the day was in bed getting the OH to rub the Savlon on it got rid of all the iches lol


----------



## KrisKitten

how are you guys so brave????
:haha: xxx


----------



## lesleyann

KrisKitten said:


> how are you guys so brave????
> :haha: xxx

its not that bad really hun and i figered if i can push a baby out my bits i can get a tattoo lol mine "hurt" the most right at the top of my back.. and i would say its more annoying than pain full lol


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeah it just feels like burning. And it sends shivers through you. I find it quit relaxing actually lol x


----------



## pansylove

how do you attach pics??


----------



## Sophie1205

Either click the litle attach button when u post a reply or upload your photo to photobucket and copy n paste the code into your post xx


----------



## futuremommy91

Dunno why I haven't found this yet! I'm 19 and would like to start TTC in 2014. I graduate college in 2013 and will probably be getting masters in 2015


----------



## KrisKitten

lool, i figured pushing a baby out was just a neccesity, now way of gettin out of it if i wanna have my LO lol...no way could i do it outta choice :haha:


----------



## Karuto

Hey ladies, i'll be 19 next week and hoping to TTC end of this year, start of 2011. Which really does not seem that far away :0
I feel like i'm getting old haha.
x


----------



## teeniestep

I can't remember if i've posted in here yet :shrug:
Not really been on the WTT area, i just tend to wander the forum :)
I'm 18 and wanting to try sometime next year, OH wants to try now but i think it's to early in our relationship.
And I got *ENGAGED* yesterday :cloud9:


xx


----------



## MissWaiting

hello can i join in iam andrea iam 19 but iam 20 june 3rd and iam unsure on when we will ttc. :(


----------



## MissWaiting

teeniestep said:


> I can't remember if i've posted in here yet :shrug:
> Not really been on the WTT area, i just tend to wander the forum :)
> I'm 18 and wanting to try sometime next year, OH wants to try now but i think it's to early in our relationship.
> And I got *ENGAGED* yesterday :cloud9:
> 
> 
> xx

congrats on the engagment.:happydance:


----------



## Strawberries

Welcome to the new girlies :)

and teeniestep congrats!! :D


----------



## lesleyann

welcome.. Also congrats on your engagment :flower:

Will updatethe list later or tomorrow since ive got to get ready to go out soon....

My update still no Af :dohh: TMI spotting and pinky water when wiping as of about 2hours ago :dohh: it really takes the Pss...

Jamies tattoo is not fully coloured in how ever we will both have to go back for thouch ups lol

Brought 2 new bikini's for my holidays..

Been making cakes in prep for Lo's 1st birthday


----------



## Strawberries

You're starting early Lesleyann! The cake will be a masterpiece by the time his birthday comes round :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

teeniestep said:


> I can't remember if i've posted in here yet :shrug:
> Not really been on the WTT area, i just tend to wander the forum :)
> I'm 18 and wanting to try sometime next year, OH wants to try now but i think it's to early in our relationship.
> And I got *ENGAGED* yesterday :cloud9:
> 
> 
> xx

Congrats!

As for news for me, I only have two more days (today and tomorrow) of birth control and then I get to go off it! So happy about it.

Plus, my baby boy is going to be 2 in 14 days! Time just flies. My cousins little boy just turned 2 today. 

Lastly, my OH and I keep going back and forth about when to TTC and we have finally decided that at the latest we will TTC after our wedding (11-11-11), but will probably end up doing it before then. :happydance:

Oh, and I've been feeling a little down because a friend of mine told me her and her boyfriend were going to start trying for a baby. So happy for her that she found this amazing guy who she wants a family with buy also a little jealous. :blush:


----------



## teeniestep

Thankyou for the congatulations ladies :)


I feel awful, my OH's niece literally threw herself off the couch when i was trying to do her nappy (first nappy i've ever done), she was screaming and i was crying with her... OH has been out all day and left me with the baby :growlmad:. I feel like i shouldn't even have kids if the baby was able to do that when i was suppose to be looking after her. The babies mum knows and said it's ok.


Work played a 'prank' on me and put lots of peppers on my food the other night that i payed for and my OH's brothers dog ate them and has just been put down, OH thinks its the peppers but i duno.

Didn't want to put this a thread because it's not thread worthy, but needed to vent :dohh:

xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww how old is his niece?? Kids usually throw tantrums when you change their nappys lol. Mine does x


----------



## teeniestep

Sophie1205 said:


> Aww how old is his niece?? Kids usually throw tantrums when you change their nappys lol. Mine does x


She's 18 months and a little wriggler, :cloud9:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Both of my kids like to throw little fits when I try to change them. :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the dog, too.:hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

tmi but im keeping alittle record... brown seems to be turning into red spotting i dont no if i should :cry: or :happydance: lol i need AF to get pregnant lol but i hate having AF


----------



## pansylove

hey girls. just wanted to come here and tell you the news.
we were WTT until about another month, but today I got my BFP!
We were using protection so I'm not entirely sure what happened, but took two tests today because I'm 9 days late, and both are quite obvious BFPs. 

To tell you the truth I'm f*cking terrified. But obviously happy and excited!

<3 good luck to everyone in the future, I will peek back over here often anyway :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Congratulations hun. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

pansylove said:


> hey girls. just wanted to come here and tell you the news.
> we were WTT until about another month, but today I got my BFP!
> We were using protection so I'm not entirely sure what happened, but took two tests today because I'm 9 days late, and both are quite obvious BFPs.
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm f*cking terrified. But obviously happy and excited!
> 
> <3 good luck to everyone in the future, I will peek back over here often anyway :)

Wow congratulations hun! How exciting for you! I think I'd feel terrified too, but also extremely excited! Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... can I join you?

I am 22 & WTT.

My names Becca. 
x


----------



## Charlotteee

:wave:

Hi hun xxx


----------



## Strawberries

Pansylove congrats! Just saw your post :)


----------



## bethany1991

heyy can i join you here, i'm 18 well 19 in august and i've got 3 years at uni, so hopefully i'l be TTC in 2013 - wow that seems forever away! jealous of all you ladies who can try sooner xx


----------



## abarker6

Hi my name is Abbee and I am new to this site. I am getting married in August. We are WTT in 2012. Thanks 
Abbee


----------



## Strawberries

Hiya and welcome to both of you :)


----------



## xsophiexleax

Hey girls :D i keep missing this thread haven't been on it in ages!

Got super broody today watching the Jon & Kate Plus 8 episode where the sextuplets turn 5.. so sweet!
Don't get me wrong tho, DEFINITELY don't want sextuplets!!!!

How is everyone? :flower:


----------



## hopeandpray

hi everyone, haven't been on this thread in a while, sophie the kids on jon and kate are so cute! i just want to take the 6 of them home with me
just realised that i've been with my OH for almost the exact same amount of time as you and i'm visiting NY this summer too! are you excited?


----------



## Niki

Hiiii!! I'm WTT untill next year :D x


----------



## xsophiexleax

hopeandpray said:


> hi everyone, haven't been on this thread in a while, sophie the kids on jon and kate are so cute! i just want to take the 6 of them home with me
> just realised that i've been with my OH for almost the exact same amount of time as you and i'm visiting NY this summer too! are you excited?

Haha how weird! Yeah I'm really excited gonna be out there for my birthday which is cool :) 4th time going haha! You excited?

And as cute as they are i wouldn't wanna take all 6 of them home! Mentallll. I'm fine being a bystander :D


----------



## mandaa1220

You girls going to NY... where are you from? I live in NY!!


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm from Portsmouth in the UK :D where in NY are you?


----------



## mandaa1220

PM'ed you :D


----------



## lesleyann

well i have not been on this threads for a while bubt i finally Ov'd :happydance: which means im leaving you lovely ladies to start TTC...

So we need someone to take over the thread or start a new 1 :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Good luck hun!! xxx


----------



## lesleyann

Charlotteee said:


> Good luck hun!! xxx

thanks hun will still pop in ever now and then to see if theres anynews cant wait to see you all in TTC :flower:


----------



## hopeandpray

good luck :happydance:


----------



## hopeandpray

I'm from Ireland, i'm going to visit my best friend in Brooklyn


----------



## Strawberries

Aw good luck lesleyann! Hope you get a quick BFP hun:)

And Manda! I didn't know you lived in NY! I'm coming to visit you lol.


----------



## mandaa1220

Please do :D I'd love to meet some new friends from this site... all of the meets and things are in the Uk, which obviously isn't a quick trip for me. I don't live directly in the city, but close enough for me to get there easily. 

I can't believe everyones coming around here... when are you all coming? I have a cousin who lives in Manhatten, as she goes to school there.


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm coming up on July 14th til 20th :D niiiiice and hot!

And good luck lesley!! Hope you get a speedy bfp :D xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

i'm not going until August, but i can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## BButterflies

:wave:

Hi everyone! I don't think I have joined this thread but I am definately a young WTTer. I am nearly 20 and my OH is 21, we have been together for a while and have been living together for 7 months which is amazing but has made me really broody now I feel all settled lol. 

I know OH is the one, and I definately want to have his children :D We have talked about how many we would like, names etc.. but we are still students so it is all so far in the future! 

I want to have graduated, and be married before TTC #1 so have a while yet :(


----------



## xsophiexleax

Hiiii! :flower:


----------



## newttc

I'm 18, recently diagnosed with PCOS, my fiance and I are thinking about trying very soon. Just not sure how soon, so I guess I belong here :)


----------



## rosiie

hey everyone 

im 18 im wtt around october. i'll be 19.


----------



## AlJaCoDee

Hello my name is Allison and I am a WTTer. I have to wait until atleast 2012-2015. Gods it seems so far away.. You see I am in an internet relationship and I wont be able to reunite until I get a few things straightened out in my life. So may I please join your thread?


----------



## lesleyann

list has been updated for you welcome xx


----------



## AlJaCoDee

Thank you!


----------



## hopeandpray

:hi: i'm so jealous of newttc and rosiie :haha: you get to try so soon! you must be really excited :happydance: how long have you been with you OHs and what are your situations, college, working, SAHM-to-bes? :cloud9:
sorry to be so nosy! :blush:


----------



## Jomum2b-again

can i join too please ladies =) i'm 19 and unsure when we will be ttc but i will update when we are decided =D xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

I'm jealous people get to TTC so soon too! Years for me yet!
Hopeandpray when are you TTC? (sorry if i've asked you this before haha! I forget who i've asked and who i haven't!)


----------



## 4magpies

I want to TTC now. Feeling really impatient today! 
xx


----------



## Inge

Im 19 and my OH is 29. Wer waiting for at least 3 years as Im going to college to study for a Btec national diploma in business in september which takes 2 years. Then I want to work through college and for a year after before we think about TTC. Im a bit worried the OH will wanna hurry up as he's not getting any younger. He has a 7 year old boy already so he's not that desperate to start our own family yet. 3 years is a long time.


----------



## CandyApple19

hello, im WTT for the unforeseeable future because i dont know long long it will take for my periods to regulate proper and to start ovulating properly too.xxxx


----------



## newttc

So, OH and I have decided to start TTC next month :D I'm so *excited*!


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluck newttc


----------



## newttc

Thank you! I recently got off BC and after 3 months off irregularity I went to the doctor to find that I have *polycystic ovaries*! I was devastated when the doctor told me I might have some trouble conceiving, but we're keeping the faith and praying :)


----------



## CandyApple19

aww hun, BCP can cause polycystic ovaries and over time they can calm down :) So im wishing you the best of luck! Are you gonna chart your temps etc? it'll help raise the chances of conception. xx


----------



## mandaa1220

xsophiexleax said:


> I'm jealous people get to TTC so soon too! Years for me yet!
> Hopeandpray when are you TTC? (sorry if i've asked you this before haha! I forget who i've asked and who i haven't!)

I'm not for another 4 years or so... so we can keep eachother company :D


----------



## newttc

Thanks CandyApple! I think it was the BCP that caused it, I'm hoping! It's great to hear some *positive* feedback all I've been hearing is negative. I was thinking about it, When should I start charting?


----------



## CandyApple19

when u have a period next, class the first day of your period as cycle day One, and go from there. the special thermometers u need are dirt cheap and u can buy them online and sometimes they do OPK+thermometer packs for cheap.xxx


----------



## newttc

Do i have to use a certain thermometer when charting?


----------



## hopeandpray

mandaa1220 said:


> xsophiexleax said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous people get to TTC so soon too! Years for me yet!
> Hopeandpray when are you TTC? (sorry if i've asked you this before haha! I forget who i've asked and who i haven't!)
> 
> I'm not for another 4 years or so... so we can keep eachother company :DClick to expand...

i thought it would be 5 years but more likely 6 :cry: i want to finish college first


----------



## xsophiexleax

Me you and manda for the long haul then!


----------



## Sophie1205

Lesley thats great! hope u get a quick bfp! do you want me to take over this thread? can it be changed over to me? xx


----------



## lesleyann

Sophie1205 said:


> Lesley thats great! hope u get a quick bfp! do you want me to take over this thread? can it be changed over to me? xx

hey thanks well i have messaged polo since strawberries pm'ed me and asked to get it handed to her and polo said ok so just waiting for it to happen :flower:

Oh person who asked about thermomitors (sp?) I would say get a digi its better to read and you need one that reads with one decimal place e.g mine does F96.5 or C 36.4 and make an account on fertility friend *free* to track it and it will tell you when you Ovulate ect also dont look for BBT ther they will charge you like £10 in a shop but if you find a normal one with one decimal it can be like £2 i think i paid £2.50 for mine from tesco or asda brought it since i had Lo before i even thought about temping


----------



## newttc

Ok thanks so much! Obviously I'm new to this but I'll go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I just had a little girl 3 weeks ago but have plans to TTC in the summer of 2013 so LO will be 3-4 when our number 2 is born :D.


----------



## mandaa1220

xsophiexleax said:


> Me you and manda for the long haul then!

:D yup... we all keep eachother company til then!


----------



## xdaniellex

Hiya i am Danielle, i have Kaitlyn Nicola who will be 1 in August. I was going to ttc in nov/dec but im getting married in March 2011 so hopefully will try and have a 'honeymoon' baby :) 
how do you do all this tracking wen your ovulating?? i got preg on ill wit K lol so this is all new x x x


----------



## xdaniellex

oh and im 21 x x x


----------



## libbymarks198

I am 19 and we are currently ttc although after this cycle will be moving over to wtt... :( makes me sad to even say that but it is due to a holiday we have planned in december and it has cost us way to much money so cant really afford a baby as well as a 10 thousand dollar holiday... :( 

I am in my last year of my degree and my partner is doing a printer apprestiship...

we live in NZ and rent a home we have been living together for 2 years now, and have two 6 month old puppies named boston and zoe, thought that would stop me from wanting a baby but no lol...

anyways thats me just wanted to say hi... oh and my partner harley is 19 almost 20


----------



## mandaa1220

Hiii girls! I'm officially done with school and have started getting back my final grades and thus far have done well! Another year down, 2 to go!!! :D

I'm so happy that it's summer... more time to work and save money and do more things! Hearing from the girls going to NY this summer, I've decided to visit my cousin in Manhatten as well at some point in the next few months... if we're around at the same times, we should meet :D

I'm just feeling happy!!! How are the rest of you? This thread is quiet!


----------



## mandaa1220

:rofl: or not... didn't mean to scare everyone away :D


----------



## newttc

Hi manda!! When are you planning on ttc? :)


----------



## Chickadee3

Can I join? I'm Aimee, 23. Unsure of when ttc.


----------



## YAFFA:)

Hey everyone! I just recently recovered from a miscarriage. I am WTT and decided to join this board :)

xx

Oh, and I'm 18 turning 19 in DECEMBER! though its way too far away. i want to be 19 naooo :p

but yeah :)
x


----------



## KrisKitten

mandaa1220 said:


> xsophiexleax said:
> 
> 
> Me you and manda for the long haul then!
> 
> :D yup... we all keep eachother company til then!Click to expand...

im here a good while too :(
we cant have #2 till iv finished my degree, OHs done his apprenticeship and we have our own place :(
Thats gona be a loonngg time...5/6 years? :( xxx


----------



## BButterflies

:wave:

I am here for the long haul also! We have one year left of our degree and then me and the OH need to settle. I was origionally thinking it was going to be 6/7years but hopefully sooner now. I think 5 hopefully, if OH is on board then! 

He isn't too horrified at the prospect of an oopsie, which we have spoken about because I have already come off my birth control pill and know my cycles pretty well so all is in order health wise for me! I even started taking pregnacare this month, not because I am ttc anytime soon, but if we were to have an oopsie at any point (we use withdrawal, but it is quite effective for us) I would be in tip top condition :thumbup: anyway, it is essentially just a multivitamin!

But yeah, no doubt i will be around for a good few years! Whooo we can all be freinds :hugs:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Wooo there's a few of us here for years then, we'll keep each other company :D


----------



## mandaa1220

I realllly wanna come off the pill.... I've been on it since I was 13 due to issues with my period, but I'd like to try to regulate myself. This new BCP has made me break out rediculous amounts and its so embaressing.

Thing is... OH can't be trusted to use condoms.. He never has and doesn't want to so I really can't :( Not fair :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

If he doesnt want to use condoms maybe try something like a Persona monitor. I cant stand the pill. OH doesnt like condoms.

Saying that persona isnt 100% effective.

xxx


----------



## Strawberries

I'm here for ageees too. Probably another 5 years.

I'll add all the newbies as soon as the thread is passed over:)


----------



## Chickadee3

I want to come off bcp as I have very little sex-drive while on it. We hate condoms though.. so I must stay on it. :(


----------



## Chickadee3

This website makes me even more broody. haha


----------



## KrisKitten

Chickadee3 said:


> I want to come off bcp as I have very little sex-drive while on it. We hate condoms though.. so I must stay on it. :(

Thats the secret to how it works, it has eff all to do with hormones, it just makes you not want to dtd :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

KrisKitten said:


> Chickadee3 said:
> 
> 
> I want to come off bcp as I have very little sex-drive while on it. We hate condoms though.. so I must stay on it. :(
> 
> Thats the secret to how it works, it has eff all to do with hormones, it just makes you not want to dtd :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:blush: I'm always up for DTD and I'm on the pill... though I've never been sexually active while not on it, so I can't imagine how bad I'd be without it :rofl:



What is a persona moniter?


----------



## BButterflies

I lost my sex drive when on the pill too! Got it back now though :)

I am so glad my OH didn't object to me coming off the pill. He doesn't like using condoms either, so I have to trust him with his withdrawal method. It has a similar (but slightly higher) failure rate to condoms anyway which doesn't inspire me to use condoms much!


----------



## 4magpies

Persona Clicky Clicky

Thats their website. I have mine ready and waiting for my June cycle when I know I have had 2 regular cycles.

xxx


----------



## xsophiexleax

I want it every day WITH being on the pill.. god knows what I'd be like off it :rofl:

Don't get it though.. :growlmad:


----------



## mandaa1220

xsophiexleax said:


> I want it every day WITH being on the pill.. god knows what I'd be like off it :rofl:
> 
> Don't get it though.. :growlmad:

Me neither... well not nearly enough :wacko: It was a big problem for a while in our relationship, but it's definately started to get better and is becoming more frequent :D



On the persona website it doesn't have the US as a country... do they not have it available here? All the websites that I tried to reserach it were UK based.. :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno hun maybe its called something different over there?
xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

4magpies said:


> I dunno hun maybe its called something different over there?
> xxx

Thank you for your help... I'm going to look into it when I have my gyno appointment this month :flower:


----------



## princess_x0

hey sorry i'm kinda late, i'm 19, going to uni in 2011 and i don't have a partner so i guess i can't say when my date is, most likely after uni, so 2015? maybe i'll meet someone nice in uni :) although if i fell pregnant i can't say i wouldn't be over the moon lol :) xxx


----------



## angel1990

can i join, im lucy, 19, engaged to love of my life, got step daughter who is 8.

we are waiting till we get our own place and settled so either this year or next hopefuuly


----------



## hopeandpray

hi lucy :wave: your step daughter is gorgeous! is she over much or does she stay with her mum?


----------



## MarieGx

Ttc in 2012 :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Hii :flower: 
May I join you ladies please? I'm Jess 20, got a beautiful son with my lovely OH and were waiting to try until 2015...although I'm workin on moving that forward :winkwink: 

xx


----------



## hopeandpray

hi jess :wave: good luck on convincing the OH!


----------



## JessdueJan

haha thanks, I'm gunna need it...he's allowed me to move it forward to Dec 2014 :dohh: altho makin it 2014 rather than 2015 has made me smile a little even if in reality it is actually only a month forward :blush:


----------



## jellytots2010

Hi girls can I join?

I think we are aiming for our 2nd year wedding anniversary! Which is July 2012. I gives us time to finish uni, get jobs, be able to apply for maternity leave, save a little to buy a house, maybe move anyway .... etc. oh! and enjoy being married : )

Well there you go but as they say all well made plans ....


----------



## PinkyLou

Think I should be here too lol
I'm 21, my OH is 20.
We have 2 girls Indie who is 2 and Lylah who is 9 months tomorrow.
We will hopefully be TTC in january. I only have 15 months between my two and as much as I'd love another I want atleast a 2 year age gap 
xxx


----------



## wishwishwish

Hello everyone!

Hope you don't mind if I join. I am 20, nearly 21, and I have been with my boyfriend for six years. It feels really good to actually admit to WTT because to be honest I always tell my boyfriend I can't handle the thought cus I think that's what he wants to hear...

At the beginning of our relationship he talked loads about us having babies but I think now the actual possibility draws closer he's stopped! I feel like I need to have an honest conversation with him... how do you do it girls? I don't know where to start - I don't want to feel like I'm being pushy but it needs to be addressed ....

He has two older brothers, one with two kids and and a devoted dad at 25, the other broody and in a stable relationship - so jealous, sometimes I want to trade him in for the brother! and his little sister is 19 and just had a baby and her boyfriend is completely devoted to her and so enthusiastic about being a dad ... I find it really it difficult but he has no idea because I pretend I don't care!

How did you approach the conversation with your OHs or was it always a shared dream?
Jess xxx

PS You'd think we'd be certain after six years! lol


----------



## xsophiexleax

Welcome to all the new girls! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2anangel

hi, just found your post ive just moved from TTC over to WTT. im 22 and have a 4year old (almost 5). im waiting to try until january 2011 as weve just suffered mmc in february started trying again straight away but i was putting 2 much pressure on myself and dont think im over MC just yet and also would like to lose a couple of stone :) xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

Sorry to hear of your loss hun :hugs: good that you're giving yourself time before TTC again, and good luck on the weight loss :D


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies,

May I join? DH (22) and I (21) have recently decided to stop TTC for a while. I was having a lot of health issues that we would like dealt with before trying again. 

We suffered 2 miscarriages in the past couple years, and that took a toll on us as well.
Because of this we went for fertility testing and found out that I have an under-active thyroid as well as a bicornuate uterus (heart shaped). Because of the thyroid issue, I have very long and irregular cycles.

We are also at the same time saving for a house and deciding to go back to school to better our education.

Our prospective TTC date has been set: June 2014 :D

Hope you will welcome me with open arms :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

I never knew you were so young... I always assumed you were older!
Welcome to young WTTers... :D


----------



## hopeandpray

welcome everybody :wave: hoping for healthy happy babies for everyone when the time is right. it's great to have somewhere to vent when the waiting gets tough and frustrating


----------



## alex_85

Hi everyone!

Can I join in too? I'm 24, my OH is 39, we've been together 2 and a half years, and I have no idea when we will be TTC. We haven't really had 'the talk', although I reckon its nearly time cos he ain't getting any younger (any excuse!:winkwink:)

I will be finished my Masters degree in January (fingers crossed), but I really don't know whats going to happen after that. Its a MSc in Child and Adolescent Mental Health, and jobs are pretty scarce at the mo, so who knows :shrug:

We are using withdrawal though, so there's always the hope of an oopsie :blush:


----------

